# About belle and some help



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello all im new here as you may see by my post count !
Reason i came across this site .... Looking for info ..
The reason my 3 yeaor old female boxer i think is pergnant :blushing:
I do have 2 boxer dogs belle will be 3 in 2 months and boris my male 3 september just gone .
I have been to the vets many times with belle asking why she hasnt been on season yet and about spaying as my other halfs male boxer is intact and i didnt get her heart tested or him so didnt want to breed as i didnt know whats going on inside yes there both great looking and LOOK helthy but without the tests i dont know whats going on inside .
Why i havent had her spayed yet ? My fault totaly other half is adiment he didnt want to get boris sorted and belle aparentley has not been on season before . I have asked 2 vets about it and been told if she dosnt soon well look into it ( I had someone whom i asked if she ever did come on season could they look after my male for a few weeks and this was sorted and agreed ) 
But in the meantime both my cats have had operations one costing over £2200 and the other £400 both resulting with trips to the vets with the cats over the last 10 months so my mind sliped with making an apointment for belle to find the apparent reason she hadnt been on heat ever .
About 5 weeks ago boris was snifing around belles behind so i kept an aye out for any signs of her on season and none boris wasnt trying to mount her and i work nights so at home most days and all day long nothing for weeks .
On the last visit with the cat ( road acsident ) I asked about belle again this was 2 weeks ago as i dont need to pay for the cats i can pay for all they needed to find out what is wrong with belle and talk about spaying again ...
My apointment is tomorow at 2 but from the time i made my apointment she has gone big ! her teats have doubled in size and her belly is slowley but surley droping .
Phoned the vets to ask if there was another reason she could be looking like this !! canser ? something wrong with her teats and they said o maby shes a clean girl been on season before and you have never noticed :cursing: My friend has a boxer girl and her season look like shes hurt herself badley lots of mess this is what i was expecting not to never see anything at all !!
I KNOW its my fault for not sorting this out sooner If she is pregnant But if she is im scared to death .
There is the health of my girl ive only been feeding her normal food .( iams and butchers tins)
There is a resesion and already many dogs in resues i DONT WANT TO ADD TO THIS ( if she is pregnant can i do anything to make sure that pups dont end up in pounds and rescues maby chip them to my adress also ? permanantley put something in a contract ? )
I have no idea when she will have been caught as i didnt know she was in heat ! only 63 days isnt it ? i dont have anything or no experence at all in breading .
Flame and blame all you want its my actions that have caused this but my consern is for belle so help would be more apreseated to get her through this safley ! regardless of what you want to throw at me i need advice and info to get her through this and then sorted so she can be a coutch potato and spoilt girl again .
kind regards belle mum


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

If your going to the vet tomorrow try not to worry until then. And if she is pregnant ask him what your options are etc. No one is perfect in this world so don't keep beating yourself up, maybe she's not even preggo.Please let us know how things go at the vets...Jill


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks jill 
I will let you all know asap when i get home tomorow .
Just very woried about her and feel bad can i get there hearts tested now if she is ? late but at least il know if the pups have a better chance of goos health ?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm not sure about the testing on the heart, maybe someone who knows boxers will stop by and answer that, sorry....Jill


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Boxers need to be tested for DCM (dilated cardiomyopathy which requires an echo or holter exam). Scientists recently discovered a gene for this, but only in Boxers. More work still needs doing before any genetic tests can be designed to test for it.

If you get her to the vet, if it isn't too late you can have the mismate jab which will cause her to reabsorb the puppies. This is probably the best option if you want to be responsible.

Good luck with her and please try not to worry too much!!


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

OK so been to the vets 
He felt her tummy and said he couldnt feel pups and at 5 weeks its not the best week to tell .
Said she may be having fantom pregnancy and time will tell  or have been pregnant and the pups have been reabsorbed .
So i asked about getting her done and they said they neeed to wait till they know whats hapening and if she is or isnt they will do it in 2 months time .
So im no furter on in knowing that i have been so far , all i know is that shes looking good .


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

you can get her scanned and then you will defo no if she is


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Do i just phone round other vets ? the vets im at dosnt offer this ?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

you can get a lady come to your home i did, where do you live


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

the only sure way to know is to get her scanned, preferably by a sheep scanner what area you?


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Hi

My first bit of advice would be to get her scanned and quickly, mobile scanners will come to your home and it won't cost more than about £30. It is very hard for a vet to say one way or another at this stage so a scan will be the only conclusive way of telling.

Stop worrying as well; once you know either way you can go from there.

MM ~x~


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi
> 
> My first bit of advice would be to get her scanned and quickly, mobile scanners will come to your home and it won't cost more than about £30. It is very hard for a vet to say one way or another at this stage so a scan will be the only conclusive way of telling.
> 
> ...


It was £60 for my dogs scan


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

archielee said:


> It was £60 for my dogs scan


Maybe different area's  Molly's scan cost £25.00


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

In in the manchester area :blushing: anyone know of someone i can phone in this area ?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

our sheep scanner is £20 and brilliant


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

How do you go about finding a sheep scanner in your area ? there are not to many farms round here ?


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

archielee said:


> It was £60 for my dogs scan


Same here i payed £60 i live in kent but the women came from bedfordshire



belleboris said:


> How do you go about finding a sheep scanner in your area ? there are not to many farms round here ?


Try google sheep scanners in your area


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

try this vet,he came out and scanned my mates dane,i used to use him for my horses,great bloke
David Eccles
475 Leigh Rd
Westhoughton
Bolton
Lancashire
BL5 2JH 
01942 842919
forgot to say we are in stockport not to far from you


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Dont know how far these are away from you some do travel to your home

Just a few i found

Canine Pregnancy Scanning & Breeder Services

Animal Scan - Mobile Animal Pregnancy Scanning Detection Service

Small Animal Scanning, Pregnancy Scanning, Dumfriesshire, Thornhill

BREEDER SCAN - Home

Or you can pm me for the number of the person i use she lives in bedfordshire but traveled down to kent to do my bitches and she was spot on day due and amount


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Also can you post some up to date pictures of your girl eg belly etc laying down standing up etc 

So we can see what her belly looks like


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

belleboris said:


> In in the manchester area :blushing: anyone know of someone i can phone in this area ?


I'm in manchester and have a number of a fella that comes to your house to scan, he is very good. 07973415088 his name is keith. think he charges about £40.

Mo


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for all your help ill look through and get one of them to scan her.
Ill go get some pics now and see if i have one from 2/3 weeks ago for comparison .


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

moboyd said:


> I'm in manchester and have a number of a fella that comes to your house to scan, he is very good. 07973415088 his name is keith. think he charges about £40.
> 
> Mo


Thanks mo i think someone poping to my house wold be best as she hate to leave boris she was quite stressed at the vets today .


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

OK some pics of belle as of 10 min ago .
I know shes not bursting out on all sides but shes always been a very slim little girl so she look huge to me who has seen her every day even people in the vets today asked awww as she just had pups ?
































She also has lost the hair on the bottom teats in the last few days .


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

She looks like she is pregnant to me


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

3 weeks ago her tiets didnt show at all just tiny lumps and her belly was in an arch shape ( thats why shes been to the vets so many times ive always been concerned about how thin she is but the vets always say shes got great musles and very active so not to worry ) 
But they can look like this if they are having a faux pregnancy carnt they ?
Im going to phone that scanner that mo mentioned as im in stockport so close to me .


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Let us know when you have arranged the scan 

Don't know if these pics help but they are of Molly my Boxer who had her litter 17 weeks ago (7 pups)

Molly @ 6 weeks









Molly @ 7 weeks









MM ~x~


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

hello and welcome to the forum hope some one on here can be a help to you


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the pics  belle is starting to look that shape too I carnt believe the shape from then to now its so quick !!
Shes been very sulky today maby its because i took her to the vets ?


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Hiya

The quicker you can arrange the scan the better to be honest, you will then be able to changer her diet accordingly and get the stuff you will need. Boxers are notoirously slow whelpers although saying that fairly good ones. If your girl is pregnant then at least you have a few weeks to get yourself & everything you need ready. There are numerous people on here that will offer you good sound advice & help (I'm hooked already as it's a Boxer lol). If you need any more info then just shout.

Best wishes

Rach ~x~


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I have tryed to call the scaner today but no anser so i wil try again tomorow  .
Will they take calls on a sunday ? is it rude to call someone up on a sunday ? need to get this booked asap


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Can you leave a message for them to get back to you ?
I would ring them 2morrow

Looking at the pictures she does look preggers

Do you have any pictures from a few months ago as well

Does she have any milk ?

Keep as updated

This link might help to give you a idea how far gone she is 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/63882-pregnancy-timeline.html


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

So far i have seen her have morning sickness but this has gone .
She has become sulkey but also wont leave my side .
she has put on weight quite a bit from a month ago .
her nipples have doubled if ot tripled in size but no milk is lieing out but the back few feel like they are filling up .
also the hair has gone from the back 4 tiets .
She has a discharge that is clear i spoke to the vet about this but he said its normal not a funny colour and not smelly .

Im looking for a pic of belle but most pics i have are of her head or from when she is very small


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

It sounds like and looks like she is but a scan will tell

Have you tryed feeling for a movement in her belly


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

belleboris said:


> So far i have seen her have morning sickness but this has gone .
> She has become sulkey but also wont leave my side .
> she has put on weight quite a bit from a month ago .
> her nipples have doubled if ot tripled in size but no milk is lieing out but the back few feel like they are filling up .
> ...


Must admit these are all classic signs  Molly didn't have any milk until the pups were actually born. How do you feel if she is pregnant?

MM~x~


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Ill feel scared  shes my baby still i know shes 3 but we still call her puppy girl and shes alwys liked this .
If she isnt pregnant im going to take her back to find what the sudden weight gain if from as this would stil worry me and to book the apointment to be spayed in 8 weeks time .
But if she is pregnant ill be needing lots of help from all of you im not a very forcefull person so ill need to know whats best for her as i know if my vet says something thats what i do but ill want to know if they are indeed giving the best opinion or if there are other options open that could be better for her .
Like i was told by the nurse to take belle at 5 week to get palpated yet when i get there the man vet says this is a bad week to do it and the reason i didnt get an anser so this has anoyed me a little .
Also told to leave her well alone at he birth and there is no need for a load of gear eg welping box etc etc as what do they do in the wild ?? but my girl isnt wild shes a pet and this must be scary for her as it was when i had my first child !!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Ill feel scared  shes my baby still i know shes 3 but we still call her puppy girl and shes alwys liked this .
> If she isnt pregnant im going to take her back to find what the sudden weight gain if from as this would stil worry me and to book the apointment to be spayed in 8 weeks time .
> But if she is pregnant ill be needing lots of help from all of you im not a very forcefull person so ill need to know whats best for her as i know if my vet says something thats what i do but ill want to know if they are indeed giving the best opinion or if there are other options open that could be better for her .
> Like i was told by the nurse to take belle at 5 week to get palpated yet when i get there the man vet says this is a bad week to do it and the reason i didnt get an anser so this has anoyed me a little .
> Also told to leave her well alone at he birth and there is no need for a load of gear eg welping box etc etc as what do they do in the wild ?? but my girl isnt wild shes a pet and this must be scary for her as it was when i had my first child !!


Sending you a PM love

MM ~x~


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Dont be scared we are all here for you

Heres some links to help you if she is preggers

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/63883-preparing-your-whelping-kit.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/63886-whelping-litter.html


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Just thought i would add some pics of belle from a day old as everyone likes pick of pups .

































Just to show you a pic of boris for anyone who likes pics


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Wow she is a gorgeous girl, I can see you love her loads, those Bouncing Boxers sure have a way of getting into our hearts.

I have 3 Max, Molly and Tia (their daughte) and as of tomorrow one of the other pups is coming to stay for a week whilst her owners go away on holiday, so 4 Boxers running around the house.... I must be mad, but can't wait 

MM ~x~


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> Wow she is a gorgeous girl, I can see you love her loads, those Bouncing Boxers sure have a way of getting into our hearts.
> 
> I have 3 Max, Molly and Tia (their daughte) and as of tomorrow one of the other pups is coming to stay for a week whilst her owners go away on holiday, so 4 Boxers running around the house.... I must be mad, but can't wait
> 
> MM ~x~


My familey think im mad said what did i do when i got them but boxers are 1st on my list of dogs as i have 2 very livley kids who better for the kids and dogs to bounce of each other plenty of fun for all .
I do say to people wanting a boxer to take mine overnight for a holiday :smilewinkgrin: hehe none have yet but i did take them round to a friends house to see what they are like ..... they didnt get a dog yet and this was a year ago , dont get me wrong i didnt do it to put them off i just did it so they know what a lerge livley dog is like i also went for a walk with them and i think the time spent doing this twice a day put them off im glad in a way as i must get ofered a dog a week as everyone round here knows what im like with my dogs, its very sad and i get upset each time i have to say no but i do always try to point them in a good direction and help .


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

She's lovely, bless her. 
I'd get the scan done then you will know one way or another and start planning
They are our babies............even though they can push the limits at times (Lucy has been in the bin during night then help'd herself to 4 cookies off the side, on top of the fact that her pups have been wingeing all night..........so im at that limit now:cursing but she just gives me that soppy eyed look and alls forgiven

some pics of Lucy at 7 weeks

















Lucy & her mum 6 weeks after pups


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I dont think with boxers how much you feed them mine always stael food if its tasty boris is much worse than belle took my cheese yesterday just enoough to make a butty before i went to work i didnt even leave the kichen but turned my back and he had had it ! 
Going to try phone him up again im a min


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Well all scan booked for tuesday afternoon so i will get a defenate to you all then.
Thanks moboyd for the info on a scanner near to me he sounded very nice on the phone so 2 days to wait all 

Ive bookmarked all the kit i will need incase its a positive result and that can all be here for the end of this week along with the book of the bitch .


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Well all scan booked for tuesday afternoon so i will get a defenate to you all then.
> Thanks moboyd for the info on a scanner near to me he sounded very nice on the phone so 2 days to wait all
> 
> Ive bookmarked all the kit i will need incase its a positive result and that can all be here for the end of this week along with the book of the bitch .


Hope all goes well on tue

Keep us updated


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

ooh exciting, she definately looks pregnant to me from the pics!! hopefully you will be able to get a rough estimate of when they are due from the scan?? do you work at all? as in the last week, your bitch will need you there, they get very clingy at that stage and will need constant reassurance!! Keep us all updated on her progress


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes i work but i work some nights so when im not here the other half is in so there is 90% of the time somebody here i can change my days at work easy so when it gets near to the time if she is pregnant i can wait till the temp drop and then have 3/4 days off together .


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Belleboris your dogs are beautiful. Hope all goes good on Tues. At least if she is you can get your supplies ready and this bunch on here are great and will help you through it...Jill


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Hi Emma

Great news about the scan, at least you will know one way or the other 


Rach ~x~


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Good luck with the scan on tuesday


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Your girl is gorgeous hun . I'm sure if she is pregnant you and her will be just fine xxx

Here's a pic of ruby just before she dropped and one just after, she had 7


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Aww your boxers are stunning i would love a red boxer lol but the other half says no :blushing: belle is a dark brindle and boris is a red brindle .
I hope they will be able to tell me how many she is having .
Do there foos stay large through there pregnancy ? belles is still large ?


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Yes their bits do stay larger than normal, we use to say Lucy was carrying her handbag!!!!
Heres a pic of our pup we are keeping from her litter.


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

wooliewoo said:


> Yes their bits do stay larger than normal, we use to say Lucy was carrying her handbag!!!!
> Heres a pic of our pup we are keeping from her litter.
> View attachment 31814


Awww pup is so cute :001_wub: what are you naming him/her ? 
Belle is folowing me more and more if thats posible ! she thinks shes a lap dog ! ill be sat eating and shell just climb on my knee and sit there . Shes also slowing down on the eating /getting pickey .


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I know it hard to know how far gone she is because you did not know she was in season but do you have a little lilttle idea when they could have mated ?

I know a scan will tell how far gone she is how many and her due date 
Well my scanner did and was spot on with both my girls


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I would say about 5 weeks but i never seen them mate only boris having a sniff but he dose this on ocasion .
The scanner is poping round tomorow so hopefully hell be able to tell me some kind of date as shes not got a huge hanging down belly full of milk but its getting there her front tiets are now starting to fill .Ill try to get another pic up in a bit of her but shes sunbathing at the moment ( total sun queen )


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

if she is about 5 weeks it is mainly the last 3 that they start to fill out anyway so don't be mislead by the lack of belly at the moment!!


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Shes also started to go to the loo alot more but if i remember my babies i think i spent half the 9 months on the loo .


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

belleboris said:


> I would say about 5 weeks but i never seen them mate only boris having a sniff but he dose this on ocasion .
> The scanner is poping round tomorow so hopefully hell be able to tell me some kind of date as shes not got a huge hanging down belly full of milk but its getting there her front tiets are now starting to fill .Ill try to get another pic up in a bit of her but shes sunbathing at the moment ( total sun queen )


one of my girls did not show untill 6 wks plus i had her scanned at 5 wks and if it was not for getting her scanned i would have thought she was not she just looked the same


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's a few more pics from about 4 weeks to 7 weeks xx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the pics  i will know by tomorow weather she is or not and hopefully have some clue as to what date dhe would be due .
She dosnt look as big as your girl on your pics so if she is maby i have more time than i though !


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Scanner has just been round to my house ......
Were expecting the piter patter of tiny paws 
8 OF THEM !!!!!
And my girl is 7and a half weeks gone  I need as much info and help fast 

Im shaking dont know if im nervous or totaly excited


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Glad you now know the situation, I would probably maybe expect a few more if there are some hidden high up too, now is the time to get started on your puppy list, that is the most important thing to ensure they dont go to just anyone, dont fall for the first people through your door, be very selective making sure the people are right, meet ALL the family, and find out as much as you can. do all this BEFORE the pups are born. Get the book of the bitch, maybe breeding for dummies too(this is the name of the book) they have lots of info in them on how to deal with the pregnancy and the birthing. make sure your vet has 24 hour cover and have the number next to your phone.

Mo


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Oh my bet you are having mixed feelings, bad enough when its a planned litter but you have maybe 10 days to get everything sorted 
You need to get her onto puppy food and increase her feeds (my vet told me to start puppy feeds at 7 1/2 weeks as it was a big litter).
Main things are to sort some sort of whelping area for her and get together a whelping kit......Start collecting newspapers!!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Scanner has just been round to my house ......
> Were expecting the piter patter of tiny paws
> 8 OF THEM !!!!!
> And my girl is 7and a half weeks gone  I need as much info and help fast
> ...


Good luck with 8, i have 11 and its very very very hard work

You should get book of the bitch


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Dont be scared we are all here for you
> 
> Heres some links to help you if she is preggers
> 
> ...





belleboris said:


> Scanner has just been round to my house ......
> Were expecting the piter patter of tiny paws
> 8 OF THEM !!!!!
> And my girl is 7and a half weeks gone  I need as much info and help fast
> ...


Read through these links 
Get the book of the bitch 
and talk to people and ask as much help as you want we are all here for you


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks all 
Went out to get some puppy food for her so from tomorow she will start to be swaped over on to this .
Went in and asked about the neutrional value of each product and said monie is not an object i need her to eat good fod and the values of the [email protected] puppy food for large breeds is only 0.5% off the science plan with less ash ! so shes going to be tryed on this .
Room cleaned out for her to welp in room is 4ft by 7ft is this going to be ok as i have a builder poping round tomorow to measure up to fit rails all around it ?
Do you think more than 8 ?? 8 is alot of pups to start with .


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

DEFINITIVE Whelping Kit dog welping box puppy ID bands on eBay (end time 17-Oct-09 14:17:56 BST)

Is this ok ?? or dose anyone have a link to a full kit as time is not on my side


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Thanks all
> Went out to get some puppy food for her so from tomorow she will start to be swaped over on to this .
> Went in and asked about the neutrional value of each product and said monie is not an object i need her to eat good fod and the values of the [email protected] puppy food for large breeds is only 0.5% off the science plan with less ash ! so shes going to be tryed on this .
> Room cleaned out for her to welp in room is 4ft by 7ft is this going to be ok as i have a builder poping round tomorow to measure up to fit rails all around it ?
> Do you think more than 8 ?? 8 is alot of pups to start with .


when MM had Molly scaned it showed 4 pups but she actually had 7 pups 



belleboris said:


> DEFINITIVE Whelping Kit dog welping box puppy ID bands on eBay (end time 17-Oct-09 14:17:56 BST)
> 
> Is this ok ?? or dose anyone have a link to a full kit as time is not on my side


unsure of that myself but here is a link to a thread that DD put up 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/63813-whelping-kit.html


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't panic! This forum will be your second home for the next few weeks  if you need any help at all there will always be someone around for you, so please don't panic too much - you will have all the help you need from members on here  and good luck with your litter!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Good luck at least now you know for sure. There are some really great people on here that will always talk you through...Jill


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

*I got this from ebay for my litter *

DEFINITIVE Whelping Kit dog welping box puppy ID bands on eBay (end time 17-Oct-09 14:17:56 BST)

*And these from Hyperdrug - Hyperdrug, Home of the Equine Pharmacy, Canine Chemists and Pigeon Pharmacy, pet medicines, wormers, and flea treatments*

*To give to mum and pups*
Welpi Milk Replacer-Hyperdrug

*To give to pups at 2 wks old *
Panacur wormer paste dog, cat, puppy & kitten-Hyperdrug

*To give to pups from 4 wks old and mum*
Panacur 10% 100ml for dogs, cats, puppies, & kittens-Hyperdrug

*This is a mustjust in case they is any puppies with breathing problems* 
Dopram V 5ml-Hyperdrug

*Aids in stimulating the appetite of chillded and stressed pups*
Col-late Pet Breeder Nutridrops 30ml-Hyperdrug

*Oral rehydration therapy* 
Liquid Life Aid : MedicAnimal.com


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Room for belle and box sorted 
welping kit sorted 
puppy food sorted 
Will go along the list and get all i can in the next few days .
Also taking belle to get the wormer tomorow as i have fleed her this week .

Shes liking her new room and bed


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

ahh I am very pleased for you.... can't wait to see baby boxers!!  I had a litter of 10 for my first (Dobermanns) and they were all fantastic pups and not a single runt in sight!! (not saying that it was easy though  )


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Just gave her breakfast mix of the old food and her new but she has eaten only the new food ?? people say do it slowley but how if shes only eating the bits she wants ? 
Lol shes always been a bit fussy but i dont not wnt her to eat.

The other half is on his driving test so im nervous about this should be home soon i so hope he passes


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

ah I'm sure it will be fine... try soaking the food with warm water so it has an aroma or adding a few pieces of frankfurter sausages hidden in it, or mackeral in either olive oil or tomato sauce etc just mix it in a bit this should help or if you can stomach it tripe  works every time and never failed to get my dogs to eat if they were off their food.


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

emmisoli said:


> ah I'm sure it will be fine... try soaking the food with warm water so it has an aroma or adding a few pieces of frankfurter sausages hidden in it, or mackeral in either olive oil or tomato sauce etc just mix it in a bit this should help or if you can stomach it tripe  works every time and never failed to get my dogs to eat if they were off their food.


Thanks i know she likes tuna so i could put this on her meals shell normaly polish it all of if i do .


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Mine love tuna so im sure that will do the trick. She may not need the change in food to be as strict like with puppys (ie over several days) as she is a "big girl now" so dont panic too much. In the last week (few days time for you:blushing Lucy was eating every few hours and having boiled/scrambled eggs. Once pups here it was near enough hourly,She was having small meals often......usually chicken with puppy mix or some other tastey dish.


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

How many eggs do you use ? and Do i give it to her once a day ? 
Ill put tuna with her food from now on instead of the caned food . Boris likes the taste of the puppy food too  but he likes eating anything he can so i have put her food in her room to try to stop him eating it .
Also is it ok to have food down at all times for he as she is wanting small and oftern rerther than her 2 big meals twice a day .


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

belleboris said:


> Room for belle and box sorted
> welping kit sorted
> puppy food sorted
> Will go along the list and get all i can in the next few days .
> ...


I dont think you should use flea treatment with they are pregnant as your vet not told you this also what did you use?


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Just gave her breakfast mix of the old food and her new but she has eaten only the new food ?? people say do it slowley but how if shes only eating the bits she wants ?
> Lol shes always been a bit fussy but i dont not wnt her to eat.
> 
> My girls were fed puppy foood and raw tripe and they loved it
> ...





cav said:


> I dont think you should use flea treatment with they are pregnant as your vet not told you this also what did you use?


Not sure she knew she was preggers when she de-fleaed her girl


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

cav said:


> I dont think you should use flea treatment with they are pregnant as your vet not told you this also what did you use?


You can use frontline on pregnant and lactating bitches x


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh Wow!!!! just read through all this thread!

Congratulations to Belle  and you of course! 

Hope all goes well with Belle's whelp


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> You can use frontline on pregnant and lactating bitches x


I thought that as well but could not find anything on line that i could copy and paste


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> You can use frontline on pregnant and lactating bitches x


can you
i thought it was not safe for pregnant dogs my last little my dog was due for her frontline vet said i had to wait til pups had stopped nursing
have you done this and was your dog ok just go to show vets can get it wrong


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

nat1979 said:


> I thought that as well but could not find anything on line that i could copy and paste


my vet said to wait


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> I thought that as well but could not find anything on line that i could copy and paste





cav said:


> can you
> i thought it was not safe for pregnant dogs my last little my dog was due for her frontline vet said i had to wait til pups had stopped nursing
> have you done this and was your dog ok just go to show vets can get it wrong


I checked the packaging when storm was pregnant and asked the vet aswell and they said yes as tbh it isnt very strong which is why we are now using advantage.

Storm and pups are completley fine and healthy after using frontline when she was 5 weeks pregnant x


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Copyed this from leaflet that came with the frontline

*Q* Is frontline spot on safe to use in pregnant or nursing bitches?

*A* Frontline spot on can be used in breeding,pregnant and lactating bitches and puppies from 8 weeks old and weighing at least 2 kilos

Frontline spray is safe to use from 2 days of age and is recommended for dogs less than 8 weeks of age and/or weighing less than 2 kilos


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> I checked the packaging when storm was pregnant and asked the vet aswell and they said yes as tbh it isnt very strong which is why we are now using advantage.
> 
> Storm and pups are completley fine and healthy after using frontline when she was 5 weeks pregnant x


well thanks for the info i will defo tell my vet
advantage is that one safe?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

cav said:


> well thanks for the info i will defo tell my vet
> advantage is that one safe?


I havnt used advantage on storm. Only the others and its a lot better then frontline


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

nat1979 said:


> Copyed this from leaflet that came with the frontline
> 
> *Q* Is frontline spot on safe to use in pregnant or nursing bitches?
> 
> ...


never heard off the spray before wait till i see my vet i was in a panic cus my dog was so late with her frontline i was convinced she would get fleas


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> I havnt used advantage on storm. Only the others and its a lot better then frontline


ok so that one might not be safe 
i hope the op used frontline

well ive learnt something new today


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

cav said:


> never heard off the spray before wait till i see my vet i was in a panic cus my dog was so late with her frontline i was convinced she would get fleas


I have used the spray before on kittens.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

cav said:


> ok so that one might not be safe
> i hope the op used frontline
> 
> well ive learnt something new today


I will go and get my box and see what it says about advantage x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

cav said:


> ok so that one might not be safe
> i hope the op used frontline
> 
> well ive learnt something new today


i have just checked and its said no affects have been seen but tests are limited so i think if i breed again i will stick to frontline


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes i did use frontline and no i didnt know at the time she was expecting :blushing:
Now i have ordered a few hings and they should be on there way im happy i need the book of the bitch to arive so i can go through page by page .
Belles breeder has just been round to see her and have a chat with me so this was helpfull .


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Yes i did use frontline and no i didnt know at the time she was expecting :blushing:
> Now i have ordered a few hings and they should be on there way im happy i need the book of the bitch to arive so i can go through page by page .
> Belles breeder has just been round to see her and have a chat with me so this was helpfull .


Thats nice and good of bellas breeder to pop round


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

aw belle's breeder sounds lovely. Hope she helped. I'm glad you know the truth now. Good luck and hope all goes well. Pics are a must just so you know!


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes i will get loads of pics up and ill also take some of belle each day and maby a vid so people that are like me and dont know what to look for can see whats going on .
I have the laminant just brought it home and its being fited as we speek , None slip i think this will be best for the pups when they get a little bigger and its quite grippy .
I think ive told everyone about the pups allready everyone wants pics and to come round .
Sadley allready had to turn 2 people down for pups waiting list :blushingne allready has 2 dogs that are not trained and never had boxers and the other works for 9 houres a day and is on her own am i being to fussy now ?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Yes i will get loads of pics up and ill also take some of belle each day and maby a vid so people that are like me and dont know what to look for can see whats going on .
> I have the laminant just brought it home and its being fited as we speek , None slip i think this will be best for the pups when they get a little bigger and its quite grippy .
> I think ive told everyone about the pups allready everyone wants pics and to come round .
> Sadley allready had to turn 2 people down for pups waiting list :blushingne allready has 2 dogs that are not trained and never had boxers and the other works for 9 houres a day and is on her own am i being to fussy now ?


No you are not being fussy

i only let mine go to people that have experience with the breed and also no full time workers


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> No you are not being fussy
> 
> i only let mine go to people that have experience with the breed and also no full time workers


Thats good to know i have 4 people on a list just from yesterday who i need to speek to but the 2 people i have spoken to are people i know and not happy for them to go there .


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Boxers really need to go to homes who have knowledge of the breed.......so they know what they are letting themselves in for lol
Lucy was having scrambled egg at lunch with a small amount of puppy mix.....this was a extra meal (i used 3 eggs so lucys's mum got a spoonfull too and didnt feel left out) I boiled eggs up (usually 6-8) and gave 1 to each of them a day on days i didnt do scrambled although in last week she'd have both.
Ive been getting tuna from Morrisons.......its 44p for shredded tuna and it great for mixing with the dry food, cheaper than a tin of dog food too!!!!

Glad you are getting hands on advice from breeder, hopefully she's put your mind at ease.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Worming/flea........my vet told me not to frontline but use stronghold. I researched and found bad reviews so didnt bother useing it. I wormed her but not flea treat


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes i do feel more relaxed now 
and im happy i have things on there way i will be more relaxed when i have it all ready .
Wish i knew someone round here that could come help at the time lol would feel more relaxed but i have all of you so thats reasuring for me


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

where abouts are you ?


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Im in cheadle sk8


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

shame your not closer, or I would have come around and given you hand!! but we are always here online if you need any help


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

emmisoli said:


> shame your not closer, or I would have come around and given you hand!! but we are always here online if you need any help


Thanks  i think il be ok i know the other half will be no good at all ut: 
I think she needs to move into her room shes trying to nest up on there bean bag lol keeps bringing things fro er beds to the been bag  i may have to move it soon .


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Im in cheadle sk8


your not far from me I live in Manchester.
unfortunately I cant drive at the minute because of my back injury otherwise I would have offered to give you a hand.
Mo


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Be as fussy as you like i even gave a deposit back on one of mine you get the best homes you can for them.
Endorce your pups as well as it helps put the prats of buying one of your pups


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

cav said:


> Be as fussy as you like i even gave a deposit back on one of mine you get the best homes you can for them.
> Endorce your pups as well as it helps put the prats of buying one of your pups


I have been looking into this but not sue how to go about it so any help would be great .


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

belleboris said:


> I have been looking into this but not sue how to go about it so any help would be great .


As long as mum and dad are both kc reg you can just do it when you register the litter its dead simple


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

When you register the pups with the KC you can endorse the pups, there is a tick section, when you do this it prevents the buyers being able to register any pups they may breed against your wishes, it does not stop them from breeding sadly but they wont be able to sell them as KC reg. I have a 3 page contract with all my puppy owners, and again sadly this is not enforceable, but I usually have know the puppy owners for about two years before I bred anyway, so pretty much know what type of people they are, and I get them to sign the contracts, they get a copy and I get a copy, included in the contract is any details of any faults ie over/under shot jaws etc and I get them to sign saying they are aware of this, I also have a section explaining about the KC endorsements and I also get them to sign this area too.

Mo


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

moboyd said:


> When you register the pups with the KC you can endorse the pups, there is a tick section, when you do this it prevents the buyers being able to register any pups they may breed against your wishes, it does not stop them from breeding sadly but they wont be able to sell them as KC reg. I have a 3 page contract with all my puppy owners, and again sadly this is not enforceable, but I usually have know the puppy owners for about two years before I bred anyway, so pretty much know what type of people they are, and I get them to sign the contracts, they get a copy and I get a copy, included in the contract is any details of any faults ie over/under shot jaws etc and I get them to sign saying they are aware of this, I also have a section explaining about the KC endorsements and I also get them to sign this area too.
> 
> Mo


lol you explained it alot better than me
yep a contract is a must as well


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

If you want I can possibly give you a copy of my contracts and you can go over it yourself, delete parts that are not applicable? let me know if you want a copy?

mo


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

moboyd said:


> If you want I can possibly give you a copy of my contracts and you can go over it yourself, delete parts that are not applicable? let me know if you want a copy?
> 
> mo


Would love a copy  and i will tick the box thats stops them regtering pups from my pups .
If someone thinks the pup is a good standared and have tests done and prove this to me and want to breed from there pup at a later date can this be lifted ? just so i can explain this to them .


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Good luck hun, hope everything goes ok x


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

moboyd said:


> If you want I can possibly give you a copy of my contracts and you can go over it yourself, delete parts that are not applicable? let me know if you want a copy?
> 
> _I would like a copy LOL my contracts are ok but dont think i cover everything _
> 
> mo





belleboris said:


> Would love a copy  and i will tick the box thats stops them regtering pups from my pups .
> If someone thinks the pup is a good standared and have tests done and prove this to me and want to breed from there pup at a later date can this be lifted ? just so i can explain this to them .


It can be lifted once the puppy has been health tested and is the right age etc etc


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

plumo72 said:


> Good luck hun, hope everything goes ok x


Thanks and i hope it dose shes getting quite fat now too but folowes me everywhere even when i go to the loo !


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Would love a copy  and i will tick the box thats stops them regtering pups from my pups .
> If someone thinks the pup is a good standared and have tests done and prove this to me and want to breed from there pup at a later date can this be lifted ? just so i can explain this to them .


if you pm me your email address I will let you have a copy of my contract, BUT its the KC registration papers that you will need to tick the boxes on, when you register the pups, I am presuming dam and sire are both KC registered?

Mo


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks yes both are kc reg .
ill pm you now


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Did you get it?

Mo


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

How is your girl 2day?

I hope i helped last night


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes mo i did thats a great contract an m going to go of that for mine  thanks so mutch .
nat yes i placed the add like yours as thats what i wanted to say and had alot of interest already and 5 people on my list now to phone up some i have said no too but its for my own piece of mind and the pups sake .

Belle has eaten well today i put tuna in her food and shes eaten it all over time  just wish i had had an idea she was pregnant mutch sooner as im not happy how big she is i dont want her obise but i dont want her to look porley after or indeed be ill from lack of weight , I remember belles mum looking thin after having the pups is this just something all bitches do after pups ? 
She is also sulking and sleeping alot more now still playing with her ball for the odd 5 min but lots of sleep :001_wub:


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Yes mo i did thats a great contract an m going to go of that for mine  thanks so mutch .
> nat yes i placed the add like yours as thats what i wanted to say and had alot of interest already and 5 people on my list now to phone up some i have said no too but its for my own piece of mind and the pups sake .
> 
> Belle has eaten well today i put tuna in her food and shes eaten it all over time  just wish i had had an idea she was pregnant mutch sooner as im not happy how big she is i dont want her obise but i dont want her to look porley after or indeed be ill from lack of weight , I remember belles mum looking thin after having the pups is this just something all bitches do after pups ?
> She is also sulking and sleeping alot more now still playing with her ball for the odd 5 min but lots of sleep :001_wub:


Bitches do look a bit under the weather after they have had the pups, they tend to lose quite a bit of weight, our poor willow looked awful and yet she was eating fine, and was feeding the pups fine, took her a good while to get back on form and looking good. plus she also lost a lot of coat and that made it worst lol.

Mo


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I think the food they are on has a little something to do with what they are like after. i might be wrong so please dont shoot me down

Storm my springer was on Arden Grange prestige and nature diet when she was pregnant. she was HUGE and had a whopping 11 pups and luckily she didnt loose loads of weight after having them, she is still a good size and the pups are 5 weeks old and her coat is still great x


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks both for your replys  
I have her on the [email protected] puppy food as it was so close to the hills food i think 0.5% out and cheeper ( please dont think im a cheep skate ) but as i only had 10 days and want to save £1300 for the just incase senario i went for the one thats the closest and 0.5% diference in protien and ask i can live with ( i just hope its enough )


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Yes mo i did thats a great contract an m going to go of that for mine  thanks so mutch .
> nat yes i placed the add like yours as thats what i wanted to say and had alot of interest already and 5 people on my list now to phone up some i have said no too but its for my own piece of mind and the pups sake .
> 
> Belle has eaten well today i put tuna in her food and shes eaten it all over time  just wish i had had an idea she was pregnant mutch sooner as im not happy how big she is i dont want her obise but i dont want her to look porley after or indeed be ill from lack of weight , I remember belles mum looking thin after having the pups is this just something all bitches do after pups ?
> She is also sulking and sleeping alot more now still playing with her ball for the odd 5 min but lots of sleep :001_wub:


Thats great news


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry cat girl, but I wish you every best wishes, & hope you enjoy the forum. Good people here, hope they can help you out.


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

BALOO J. said:


> Sorry cat girl, but I wish you every best wishes, & hope you enjoy the forum. Good people here, hope they can help you out.


I also have 2 cats  they are called craig and lisa both resues and i love em to bits .


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> I think the food they are on has a little something to do with what they are like after. i might be wrong so please dont shoot me down
> 
> Storm my springer was on Arden Grange prestige and nature diet when she was pregnant. she was HUGE and had a whopping 11 pups and luckily she didnt loose loads of weight after having them, she is still a good size and the pups are 5 weeks old and her coat is still great x


Our willow with being a double coated breed, loses her undercoat when in season, it takes a little while to come back in, so getting pregnant never gave it a chance, she actually looked her worst when the pups were about 10 weeks and fully weaned off her for some reason, on both litters, but once everything settled her coat came in fully,

Mo


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

O i forgot to say i seen my dog trainer in my lps and told her about the expected litter .
I was in a rush so didnt get to speek to her for long but im seeing her this week .
My next question is i asked her for a few sesions with the pups before they go to new homes is this something thats ok ?? i mean we are told to start training as earley as we can after we get a pup i know how hard i found it to train mine so a little help should be ok but what are your thoughts on this ?


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I,m all for doing whatever I can to start them off right, the only problem I can see is the pups wont be fully vaxed so you wont be able to take the pups for training, she will have to come to you, what age are you keeping them to?

Mo


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

moboyd said:


> I,m all for doing whatever I can to start them off right, the only problem I can see is the pups wont be fully vaxed so you wont be able to take the pups for training, she will have to come to you, what age are you keeping them to?
> 
> Mo


Im keeping them till 8 weeks or till a home is good enough for them be this 8weeks or longer .
And she comes to my home as my 2 get very excited when they are around other dogs and tend not to pay attention the one to one i think is also good no presure from others with well behaved quick learning dogs and i can ask all i need to without things sliping my mind waiting my turn .


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

just thought I would give you a look at our willow in her welping box.

















Mo


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

moboyd said:


> just thought I would give you a look at our willow in her welping box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a great whelping box


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

moboyd said:


> just thought I would give you a look at our willow in her welping box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is stunning is she a malumite (sp) or husky lol sorry i dont know mutch about the breed i just think they are very preaty dogs


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Thats a great whelping box


Thanks I got my brother who is a joiner to make it how I wanted it, it has a drop down door in one corner, so that she can get out easy, and the door ends up being a ramp for when the pups are more mobile and wanting to climb in and out.

Mo


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes i do like that box wish i had time to have got one like that


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

belleboris said:


> She is stunning is she a malumite (sp) or husky lol sorry i dont know mutch about the breed i just think they are very preaty dogs


she is a malamute. lol


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Lol thanks she is stunning i knew what i meant hehe .

Other thing ( i feel this may be a longggggg thread ) i have brought a heater for he room as its winter its one that clips on the wall so it wont be near pups but keep the room walm i seen it and just thought great .
Will i need this as im going to put it up tomorow when i get my thermomiter ( yes i have been in my house years and dont have one not fond of knowing how cold i am haha)


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I had a heat lamp and had it on because the pups were born in dec and the other litter in Jan, so it was winter, the room she welped in was our conservatory, and it can get cool because of all the glass even with central heating on, so I would say yes have the heater, just moniter that they are not overheating.

Mo


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

I used a heat lamp too on my litter, much easier as no risk of chewing etc as it is raised out of the way. I also found this warmer than the heat pad as it covered a bigger area. (my litter were in the garage so pretty cold as no heating other than the lamp out there) being dobermanns are a single coated breed who love the sun!!


----------



## jenniferh (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi!

I have just read through the whole post and wish you and Belle the best of luck! I brought my first boxer home last january and am well and truly hooked on the breed. My Cassie looks a lot like your Belle actually, she is a dark brindle too!

Cant wait to read more about how ye are getting on!


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Welping kit arived today  
Just been through it and all the paperwork ill need to start takking her temp from tomorow never done this before so any tips ? I have a digital temp reader with the kit .


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

jenniferh said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have just read through the whole post and wish you and Belle the best of luck! I brought my first boxer home last january and am well and truly hooked on the breed. My Cassie looks a lot like your Belle actually, she is a dark brindle too!
> 
> Cant wait to read more about how ye are getting on!


Thanks jenniferh 
I know i love the breed there missable when you dont have them round you i went on holiday last year to ejypt and i missed them so bad .
I had to call up every other day to see how they was .


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

is it one you put in the ear or the rear?
if rearYour dog's normal rectal temperature is 100.5 to 102.5 degrees Fahrenheit.
Remember to lubricate the thermometer with petroleum jelly, KY jelly or other water-based lubricant. Insert the thermometer about one inch into the rectum and keep in place for 2 minutes .she may try to push it out, so make sure you have agood grip lol

Mo


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

moboyd said:


> is it one you put in the ear or the rear?
> if rearYour dog's normal rectal temperature is 100.5 to 102.5 degrees Fahrenheit.
> Remember to lubricate the thermometer with petroleum jelly, KY jelly or other water-based lubricant. Insert the thermometer about one inch into the rectum and keep in place for 2 minutes .she may try to push it out, so make sure you have agood grip lol
> 
> Mo


Thanks mo i think its for the rear  I didnt know it can be done in the ear it lookis like its a baby one thats come with it so maby its for the ears ??? ill go read it and post what it says .


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I would think its a rectal one to be honest.

mo


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Glad your whelping kit is here


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I think maby it is it is a baby one thats come with the pack but its long and thiin with a meatal end and a protection cover .


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes its for her behind 
But its only in C not F


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Mine was c and not f


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I think we got the same kit didnt we nat ?
im liking the stethoscope lol but dam it hurts your ears there made for people with tiny heads .


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

belleboris said:


> I think we got the same kit didnt we nat ?
> im liking the stethoscope lol but dam it hurts your ears there made for people with tiny heads .


Yes we did i forgot LOL

And yes it does LOL i found it hard to hear any heart beats in my girls belly all i heard was the bellys making a racket


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Im just having a read through the kc registration papers 
Im not a kennal so i wont need a kennal name will i ?? i bet this is a stupid question .


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

belleboris said:


> Im just having a read through the kc registration papers
> Im not a kennal so i wont need a kennal name will i ?? i bet this is a stupid question .


No the Kennal name is for your affix if you had one (Ie the name before dogs name)..............hardest part of the form is finding 2 names for each pup within the number of letters allowed.......i tend to stick to a theme. My 1st litter was Disney and this Litter are Virgin Atlantic plane names


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi there,

just read through everything!

best wishes to you, belle and not forgetting the cause - boris!!!

good luck and enjoy it.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Yes we did i forgot LOL
> 
> And yes it does LOL i found it hard to hear any heart beats in my girls belly all i heard was the bellys making a racket


Petnap whelping kit?? omg, it does hurt your ears!!! and doesn't seem that loud to me


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks hehe i do think boris feels left out ive just been to buy them both a new toy and some chicken as a treat .
And yes im hoping to try bend it out a little so its not so painfull i carnt keep them on more than 30 sec just to painfull !
How acurate are scans dates if the pups have been measured ? i need to book some time off work but they are due between next fri and next mon and this is my busyest time of work i normaly work sat , sun nights  and i know if she dos go into labour it will most likley be at night .


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Lively, strong, loyal to owner and family, but distrustful of strangers. Obedient, friendly at play, but with guarding instinct.

Another question this is what the kc say about what boxers should be like .
My 2 are all of these .
Boris gurads are home he has always come to the door with me and if i say they can come in hes happy with this but is still wary of people round me and the kids that he dosnt know yet .
He has never bothered with children in and out or ladies but men he has to way up .
I take mine out for a walk late at night i always have as they will go till 7 am the next morning withoout being able to relieve themselves .
But one night a drunk man came running up to me shouting and waving his arms about boris stood infront of me and belle and growled at him untill he had clmed down and walked away, This was quite scary for me and im glad i had him with me but reading up about breeding agresive dogs dose this make him agresive ?
To me i say no, i and a vet he has never met can toutch him and feel him all over i can take his food away if needs be without a hint of anything .he has also never growled at me/anyone in controll of him when i have given him a command .


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Aggressive dogs, normally are aggressive full stop, your dog did not lunge or try to bite he gave a warning growl, so IMO no hes not aggrressive. he had not had ago at people, even if he is a bit wary of men.

Mo


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

moboyd said:


> Aggressive dogs, normally are aggressive full stop, your dog did not lunge or try to bite he gave a warning growl, so IMO no hes not aggrressive. he had not had ago at people, even if he is a bit wary of men.
> 
> Mo


Thanks mo 
Ive seen dogs that just go for you if you are stud there and boris is not like that at all .
Took bells temp and shes at 37.2c pheww that way easyer than i thought shes a good girl


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Thanks hehe i do think boris feels left out ive just been to buy them both a new toy and some chicken as a treat .
> And yes im hoping to try bend it out a little so its not so painfull i carnt keep them on more than 30 sec just to painfull !
> How acurate are scans dates if the pups have been measured ? i need to book some time off work but they are due between next fri and next mon and this is my busyest time of work i normaly work sat , sun nights  and i know if she dos go into labour it will most likley be at night .


I was told my girls would be due

Sophie on the 64 day after 1 mating and was having 7 and she did

Treacle on day 66 day after 1 mating and was having 6 and she did

Both this girls were mated on the same day but the scan that they had at 5 wks showed me that never was due they pups on day 63

But i know all scans are differnet and bitches but if i was to go of day of mating without a scan sophie would have been 1 day overdue and treacle 3 days overdue


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

belleboris said:


> Lively, strong, loyal to owner and family, but distrustful of strangers. Obedient, friendly at play, but with guarding instinct.
> 
> Another question this is what the kc say about what boxers should be like .
> My 2 are all of these .
> ...


No it doesn't make him aggressive. The man was acting in a threatening way towards you and Belle he was protecting you.

When we first had William he would only have a wee if I took him onto some grass across the road. One night it was about 11.30 a man was walking towards me then started running. We had only had William a few days but his hackles went up and he was growling softly. The man crossed the road away from us. I doesn't mean he was being aggressive and he's never done it since he was just protecting me.


----------



## jenniferh (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree thats its not aggressive, its just their natural guarding instinct. Isnt that even in the boxer breed standard? Im not sure but i think it is. 

When Cassie hears the gate open, even when shes asleep, she jumps up and watches out the window. If she knows the person thens its fine and shell go back to what she was doing. Otherwise she waits by the door and judges by our reactions. Once my little sister answered the door to a drunk looking for money from the local priest (??) and she growled and barked from the door until he left. We like to think it was her maternal instinct!


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks all i did think this and i know its in there standards of the kc to be like this its hard to find a definition of agresive dog i mean is it a dog that will always snarl at people or a dog that will fod guard ? dog that hates one person for no known reason ???? but i can say i dont and have neve felt that boris would be a threat to people he will even come to my pub i work in while i pick things up or nip in when im on my walk past there .

The scan said between next fri and monday i have now got cover at work but do you think with a scan it will between this time ??


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

scans are normaly pretty good time wise 
but you may want to add another 1 or 2 pups to what they say, :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

ninja said:


> scans are normaly pretty good time wise
> but you may want to add another 1 or 2 pups to what they say, :smilewinkgrin:


wow 10 pups  if she only has 8 and stops i wont need to call a vet out just incase will i ?
or should i try having her scaned again this week mabt wed/thu so they can have a look again .


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Just read through the whole thread , phew!

Wishing you the best of luck with the puppies and hope all goes well x


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Thanks all i did think this and i know its in there standards of the kc to be like this its hard to find a definition of agresive dog i mean is it a dog that will always snarl at people or a dog that will fod guard ? dog that hates one person for no known reason ???? but i can say i dont and have neve felt that boris would be a threat to people he will even come to my pub i work in while i pick things up or nip in when im on my walk past there .
> 
> The scan said between next fri and monday i have now got cover at work but do you think with a scan it will between this time ??


to be honest if he didnt see them all the first time he may not see them the 2nd time, if he said a definate number you know that is how many he has actually seen, so once they are all born, if she looks like she has not finished there may be one or two more, if after delivering the mentioned number and then starts to relax and just look after the pups, and in no distress, chances are they have all arrived.

Mo


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Temp at 37 this morning .


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Temp at 37 this morning .


When is your girl due ?

Still waiting for the drop below 37.0

How is she 2day?


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

she is due this fri .so 5 days left 
she is getting bigger more of a barel shape to her .
shes also just eaten most of her dinner her temp was at 37.2 yesterday do they drop gradulay like over this week ?


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Just uploaded some pics of her 
this one is from about a week ago 








these re from today 
















And this is my boy wondering why hes not alowed on the beanbag they normaly share !!!! Poor boy :blushing:


----------



## jenniferh (Oct 16, 2009)

ah sure god love her! she looks so fed up! 

Do think Boris is trying to figure out whats happened? He has a lovely face btw!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

belleboris said:


> she is due this fri .so 5 days left
> she is getting bigger more of a barel shape to her .
> shes also just eaten most of her dinner her temp was at 37.2 yesterday do they drop gradulay like over this week ?


Not over a week you are meant to get a rise in temp then a drop within 24- 48 hours when you get the drop pups should be on there way in 24 hours

Edit to add my girl temp 24 hours before pups came

Sophie 
day 62 am 37.7 pm 38.2
day 63 am 37.8 pm 37.5
day 64 am 37.3 pm pups were on their way

Some websites and books say once a temp down below 37 then the pups are on they way but i did not get a reading below 37


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes i think hes wondering whats going on ! She has always been in charge but shes quite happy for him to jump on the bean bag and have whats left of her food but nooooo her bean bag her food her toy etc he just lets her do what she wants to lol.
I have a chart to record the temp on so will keep an eye on it for ups and downs . 
Belle always looks sorry for herself look at the pics from when she was a pup at the start of this thread she has that feel sorry for me and give me what i want and let me get away with everything face . But she is sulking poor thing .


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Just had a phone call from my boss as she knows i was woried about work and the pups and shes given me this week off and moved all my work till the end of next week so i now have 11 days off  feel so mutch more relaxed about everything now x


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

ah pleased to hear that you have managed to get some time off... How often are you taking temp? i would be inclined to do it 3-4 times a day as long as it isn't stressing her out, you are more likely to catch the drop then  I assume when you say that she has 5 days left that would take her to day 63, if so then the pups are viable now and could come at any time... How exciting


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Glad you got some time off as im sure you'll be having a few long nights this week.......... usually a few days before whelp they start testing your readiness for big day (restless,crying, panting, digging etc....)resulting in a few nights on sofa lol...........Just for them to sleep

Im sure all will go well as she seems very content and relaxed


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

emmisoli said:


> ah pleased to hear that you have managed to get some time off... How often are you taking temp? i would be inclined to do it 3-4 times a day as long as it isn't stressing her out, you are more likely to catch the drop then  I assume when you say that she has 5 days left that would take her to day 63, if so then the pups are viable now and could come at any time... How exciting


Ive been doing it twice a day tonight about half an hour ago it was up to 37.6 i will try and do it 4x a day as she is so good and wags her stump all the way throuh me doing it and never moves  Im so luckey to have her .

The scanner said between 10 and 14 days 10 days is this friday to come so i dont know what day she will be 63 days i wish i knew for sure what day 63 would be


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I know she has about 5 days to go but when do i need to start sleeping downstairs with her ?


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

belleboris said:


> I know she has about 5 days to go but when do i need to start sleeping downstairs with her ?


I starting sleeping down stairs a week before pups were due (which was day 64 for sophie) but as you dont know i would start now

And stayed sleeping downstairs with mum and pups untill pups were 2 wks old


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Yep in total must have been at least 3 weeks 1 of us slept downstairs, we took it in turns


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I guess ill get the blankets ready  im dying of the flue at the moment so not doing too good myself hopefully it will go very soon so im fully better for when i need to be .
The other half is rubbish and wouldnt wake up so i guess the sofa is my bed for the next 3 weeks ( im so glad its very comfy ) just ill have belle on it with me as there is no way shell sleep on her own when im about .


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

wooliewoo said:


> Yep in total must have been at least 3 weeks 1 of us slept downstairs, we took it in turns


We both stayed downstairs we brought are matress down and put it in the frontroom lol


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

My house is way to small 
in my front room i have 2 3 seater sofas , a 6,2,2 marine tank the dogs 6ft beanbag tv unit 
So no room for the matress so sofa will have to do .


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

lol I know this sounds sad, but from the moment my girl got pregnant til the pups left my home at 12 weeks I slept downstairs lol but there again I have a REALLY comfortable sofa and I am an insomniac, it also helped me in the pups toilet training, because I could put them out during the night.

Mo


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

That was the first of many sleepless night 
first she decided to sleep on top of me , Then she was all over the beanbag the floor them back onto of me .
Im now having a coffie and shes curled up on my sofa in all my blankets .
Shes been trying to make a nest on the bean bag i think shes digging and taking things to it should i move it so she dosnt think thats where shes having her pups ?


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

you have a pregnant boxer that is trying to cuddle you on the sofa? That must have been er....comfortable! LOL! I bet that was the first sleepless night you ever had lol


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

is her welping box in the same room? if it is, i would remove the bean bag and put ablanket or something in the box and start getting her used to it.

mo


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

No her box is in another room next to the front room .
I think ill take the beanbag up just incase im going out now and getting her a duvet from ikea there only £3 so i may get a few for her .there also small so will go in the wash easy she has her duvet .dog bed and 2 huge blankets in there allready im wondering if i should put the newspaper in for her to nest build .

FIRST TIME I JUST FELT PUPPYS KICK OMG its so sweet ive gone all goey .


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

ahh, that usually happens around day 50 in my dobes, so maybe you have a bit of time yet, can you see movement at all? oh I am so excited for you.


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I have seen her belly move but i havent sat and felt it before properley she was asleep next to me so i thought i would hav a go and i felt quite a few little kicks .and rumblings about .


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

aaaw i love those little kicks

How is her diet?


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Not sure if this is too mutch or too little 
2 bowls of puppy food mixed with a tin of tune each and scrambled egs in the morning .
Also a bowl of the puppy food dry at all times 
shes not keen on dry food but she will eat it .

Her temp is up and down throughout the day from 37.1 up to 37.8 and back down within a few houres is this normal ?


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Im very happy one of the famileys that are interested in one of belle pups has been round to meet her ,boris and me tonight .
They are a lovley familey and was very happy with all the info and questins i asked and that they asked even to leave a deposit now !!! 
Thay have owned boxers before and i feel they will be a great familey for one of the pups 
Just had to share this wih you all as im quite happy they even got a kiss from belle and in her grumpy state at the moment is brill lol


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Im very happy one of the famileys that are interested in one of belle pups has been round to meet her ,boris and me tonight .
> They are a lovley familey and was very happy with all the info and questins i asked and that they asked even to leave a deposit now !!!
> Thay have owned boxers before and i feel they will be a great familey for one of the pups
> Just had to share this wih you all as im quite happy they even got a kiss from belle and in her grumpy state at the moment is brill lol


that is great and Belle obviously approved of these people too,


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Not sure if this is too mutch or too little
> 2 bowls of puppy food mixed with a tin of tune each and scrambled egs in the morning .
> Also a bowl of the puppy food dry at all times
> shes not keen on dry food but she will eat it .
> ...


I tend to feed what the bitch will eat, if she is clearing the bowl then I would offer more a couple of hours later so not to over load and carry on like this throughout the day. Let her be your guide  they are roughly eating double there maintenance ration in the last week.

It is very normal for the temp to go up and down in the last week and her temp looks about right to me, as it has been going quite low I would expect her to drop to about 36.5 before she whelps, but she may not. You'll just have to watch her


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

emmisoli said:


> I tend to feed what the bitch will eat, if she is clearing the bowl then I would offer more a couple of hours later so not to over load and carry on like this throughout the day. Let her be your guide  they are roughly eating double there maintenance ration in the last week.
> 
> It is very normal for the temp to go up and down in the last week and her temp looks about right to me, as it has been going quite low I would expect her to drop to about 36.5 before she whelps, but she may not. You'll just have to watch her


Yes im keeping a close eye on her now dont want to miss any signs and not be prepared .
This is so nervewracking near the end i dont know what will happen from day to day !


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

Aw just read through this thread.

Good luck with everything, you'll do great!


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

With feeding Lucy was eating every few hours during her last week (+ few weeeks after birth)......little & often as its going to be quite crampped in their now and they will be growing day by day (Lucy had 8 pups all weighing over 1lb at birth).....ouch


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I am feeding her as muth as she wants she alwas has food down to eat.
I want to know if shes on day 60 or on day 57 lol


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Bless ya both my girls delivered on their due dates but the signs were there a few days before, which i think is quite common for Boxers.................doesnt help you though lol.
As long as everything is in place now, you wont get caught out.
All i will say is dont panic and stay stress free to avoid upsetting her.............not easy (i was a bag of nerves 1st time and sat & cried ateach pup:blushing Someone is always on here to help if you need it........


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Belle has ate all breakfast !
Her temp is down to 36.7 though and she is restless , no panting or heavey breathing just not sitting still for long .


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Belle has ate all breakfast !
> Her temp is down to 36.7 though and she is restless , no panting or heavey breathing just not sitting still for long .


How is she now?


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Sleeping and her temp is up to 37.1.
She has eaten again bit of panting this morning but now she loks normal 

In her box there is blankets and her bed do i need to put some newspapar in now for her to make a nest or will she be happy with what she has ?


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

to be honest I only used newspaper underneath and just got old sheets and put those in there and when they got soaking (and they will!!) just put another layer on top if I couldn't take wet one away, but saying this my girls was a quick whelper and had all 10 in 4 hours! so no sitting in wet for long. The newspaper tended to soak up most that I had layed out underneath the sheets, was much easier as the sheet didn't stick to anything. How is she doing? she may be like this for a day or 2 yet I know Xena gave me a false labour 2 days before the real thing with a slight temp drop to 36.8, but on the real thing hers went down to 36.4 Hope all is ok and don't worry if she is still eating, that is a good thing. Xena was eating breakfast (not with as much gusto) an hour before first pup arrived


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

emmisoli said:


> to be honest I only used newspaper underneath and just got old sheets and put those in there and when they got soaking (and they will!!) just put another layer on top if I couldn't take wet one away, but saying this my girls was a quick whelper and had all 10 in 4 hours! so no sitting in wet for long. The newspaper tended to soak up most that I had layed out underneath the sheets, was much easier as the sheet didn't stick to anything. How is she doing? she may be like this for a day or 2 yet I know Xena gave me a false labour 2 days before the real thing with a slight temp drop to 36.8, but on the real thing hers went down to 36.4 Hope all is ok and don't worry if she is still eating, that is a good thing. Xena was eating breakfast (not with as much gusto) an hour before first pup arrived


Shes doing fine tonight sleeping and looks to be comfy which is more than i can have said for today on my sofa bed again but shes liking the blancket i put doen for her in her box so hopefully shell have a go at staying in there tonight .
Temp is down again i think she may just have a low temp normaly ? eating well going to the loo normal so all good realy .


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

the last week it does drop lower than it has been, Xena was around 37.8 and 38.0 for alot of the pregnancy and then the last week fluctuating between 37.2 and 37.8 with the occasional high 36 thrown in! Hope you are feeling a bit better now and looking after yourself too


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes i do feel a little better but feel tyred as this sofa takes some getting usto !
Just took belle out and shes normal this morning happy to go out nd happy to eat breakfast so ll good .
I also quit smoking yesterday and im doing suprisingley well so far  what a time to stop lol


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Well done for stopping the smoking.......
Make sure you get some supply's in for the nights ahead.........chocolate and biscuits go down well at about 2am for an energy boost lol
Dont know if you have it yet but glucose for Belle is a good idea for her inbetween pups. I mixed it in Lucys water and gave her sips as she will need her energy too.


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

wooliewoo said:


> Well done for stopping the smoking.......
> Make sure you get some supply's in for the nights ahead.........chocolate and biscuits go down well at about 2am for an energy boost lol
> Dont know if you have it yet but glucose for Belle is a good idea for her inbetween pups. I mixed it in Lucys water and gave her sips as she will need her energy too.


NO i forgot this  i need to go through the list aggin andd make sure i have everything i have a 6pk of lucozade for me lol how mean is that !
Where do i get gluocoe from ?
Her temp has gone up again this morning shes on day 61 today ( i think ) so very close . and the no smoking i so hope i can do this save loads of cash and taste things again


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Bless, dont beat ya self up....sounds like Belle has the best of everything and being well cared for.......Glucose powder can be got from any chemist.
I hope you conqur the smoking, i stopped for 8 months then went through a stresfull event and turned back to the cigs


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm sure you will do well with the no smoking and infact it is probably a good time to stop as you will be so busy, you won't have time to think about it  I gave up a year ago now and I feel fantastic for it.... still crave one if I have been out drinking  but I have the will power now to say NO!! 

Belle sounds like she is doing well!! Just to say that my bitch didn't really give me any signs when she was about to whelp, all I had was the temp drop 23.5 hours before her waters broke. She was eating etc, maybe a bit restless (but had been like that on and off for a week) then her plug came away (loads of mucus) it was big strings all down her back legs to the floor, not just the small bits that we had been seeing. Then about 10 mins after the plug we had a gush of water and there was a foot and tail hanging out  she had no panting, shaking, sickness etc just straight into labour and it was pretty plain sailing all the way through. She did start panting eventually when she got to puppy number 6, mind you it was pretty warm in the whelping area!! 
keep us updated on her progress, I am so excited!!


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

As of this afternoon nothing to report she is happy eating and her temp is stable so all good .
She has gone a bit ocd on cleaning her feet  maby she wants to lick but carnt get to her other end now poor thing .

And still not smoking lol just had to nip into work and all smokers round me winding me up with **** and i resisted lol


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

belleboris said:


> .
> She has gone a bit ocd on cleaning her feet  maby she wants to lick but carnt get to her other end now poor thing .
> 
> And still not smoking lol just had to nip into work and all smokers round me winding me up with **** and i resisted lol


Shes getting herself ready for the big day........she wants to be nice and clean for her baby's

Well done for resisting:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

all sounds totally normal, I think they do get a bit ocd with the cleaning lol, my bitch kept cleaning her nips lol.... well the ones she could reach!! as for her back end I just wiped her off a few times a day to make sure that she felt clean


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I carnt believe the ammount of weight shes put on this week alone ! 
just got her and boris some pigs ears so there happy chewing away .


----------



## Jo1404 (Oct 1, 2009)

I think our girls are due more or less the same time, my Belle has been obsessively cleaning her nipples today! As said must be in preperation!

Glad to hear things are running smoothly for you both! Still you can't help but feel a little apprehensive can you? Or is that just me!!


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Nono its me to every time shes twitches or moves suddenly im there looking at what shes doing .
Its quite cute atching the pups move about in her belly .
Hopefully thell have them at the same time so lots of people are on to help us .


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Belle has been going in and out of her bad alot last night she growled at boris when he came up to the box  poor boy but he didnt half shift himself .
Shes looking normal today temp is fine doing lots of cleaning and still eating well so all good .


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

belleboris said:


> Belle has been going in and out of her bad alot last night she growled at boris when he came up to the box  poor boy but he didnt half shift himself .
> Shes looking normal today temp is fine doing lots of cleaning and still eating well so all good .


All good, Lucy would let her mum in her box untill a few days before whelp then all hell broke out if she went near it. It means she has accepted her box as her safe area for pups..........not long now


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

ahh thats good, Xena was the same with Blade, he would try to play with her bouncing at her and barking and she would go in for the kill lol... he looked so miserable till the pups got to 3-4 weeks and started playing with him. Blade is a very social boy and not used to not having a play mate around 
Keep us updated, what day do you think she could be on now?


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi all they are due tomorow whooo i dont think it will be tomorow though for some reason i think it will be sunday lol .
Scanner said between fri and mon so im not sure what day that makes tomorow .


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

not long now 
cant wait


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I know im excited 
I can feel them all moving about inside of her poor thing must be so fed up .
Shes not eaten her tea tonight . only had a snuffle in the bowl .


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

ooh that sounds promising, they do tend to go off it a bit, but don't be dis-heartened if she decides to wolf it down in the morning lol.


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

emmisoli said:


> ooh that sounds promising, they do tend to go off it a bit, but don't be dis-heartened if she decides to wolf it down in the morning lol.


i dont leave it there for long if it has something mixed with it ill put her fresh dry down before i go to bed .
Shes walking round panting but i think this is becaues she has just played ball in my hall and woke everyone up but maby she is starting whatever happens and when all i can ask for is her happy in the long run .


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hows your girl any change?


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Hoping everything goes well!


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Everything ok?? You havent been on today


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Yep all is ok  she is fine no temp swings nothing like that so mabt tomorow or the day after lol.
Im just happy shes looking good and still eating pups are kicking well so im happy .


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hows your girl 2day?


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Shes quiet didnt want to get up dosnt want to go out but other than that just restless .
She was breathing heavey every so oftern last night but now is just going from bed to bed trying to get comfy .
shes had her breakfast .
Im going to see if shell come round the block in a min as she wouldnt go out without me in the garden this morning .

Her belly looks smaller and feels tighter like solid this morning


----------



## jenniferh (Oct 16, 2009)

Im so excited for you both. You must be exausted thinking it could be any minute!

I keep checking here to see how Belles getting on! fingers crossed everything goes smoothly!


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

jenniferh said:


> Im so excited for you both. You must be exausted thinking it could be any minute!
> 
> I keep checking here to see how Belles getting on! fingers crossed everything goes smoothly!


Yes i do feel tyred i have her with me all the time and sometimes shes so restless that i think omg here we go .. 5am today she was panting and swirling around and i sat up went to make a brew to wake me up by the time i had made the brew she was fast asleep again looking so cute and sweet .


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

belleboris said:


> Shes quiet didnt want to get up dosnt want to go out but other than that just restless .
> She was breathing heavey every so oftern last night but now is just going from bed to bed trying to get comfy .
> shes had her breakfast .
> Im going to see if shell come round the block in a min as she wouldnt go out without me in the garden this morning .
> ...


If her belly looks smaller and is solid the pups are most likely getting into position ready for their birth. Not long now I think.


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

Thats what I was going to say Freyja, they sort of get themselves lined up and there would have probably been lot's of movement going on and then they sort of stay still just before the labour starts. Good luck anyway and i hope that things are going to go smoothly for you. I know that boxers are notorious for their slow whelping!! It is just such a stressful time with so many emotions running through you... you have worry for your bitch excitement when the pups are finally on their way you get nervous, tired the list goes on. Just make sure that you are looking after yourself too and make sure that you get some time to yourself even if it is just half hour in the bath!!


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

emmisoli said:


> Thats what I was going to say Freyja, they sort of get themselves lined up and there would have probably been lot's of movement going on and then they sort of stay still just before the labour starts. Good luck anyway and i hope that things are going to go smoothly for you. I know that boxers are notorious for their slow whelping!! It is just such a stressful time with so many emotions running through you... you have worry for your bitch excitement when the pups are finally on their way you get nervous, tired the list goes on. Just make sure that you are looking after yourself too and make sure that you get some time to yourself even if it is just half hour in the bath!!


Lol well i did need some time for me sooo i packed both the kids off for the night :blushing: i do feel lost without them .
Got a dog sitter to watch her every move they was told to phone me if she so mutch as sneezes and i just got back .
I had a bath before i went out and now feel realxed but i am strting to get woried about the dates 
I never seen the tie or a hint it had happenend all i can go off is the scanner who said from fri just gone till monday shell have em .
so what dose this mean fri is day 63 or mondy is 63 ? and when if she dosnt go to welp son will be a good time to take her in as i dont know dates im quite clueless, belles temp has been more stable the last 2 days than it has in the last week just droping a c each day and staying the same for the rest of the day .
I think ill start to panic as i can feel them moving and dont want to miss something and her not be able to have them and die and mke her ill


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

How is Belle doing any news yet?


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Freyja said:


> How is Belle doing any news yet?


No nothing as of yet shes eating and her temp stable at 37.4 .
She has become a little to fixated on her feet wont stop cleaning them .
Shes getting times when she startes panting but them falls asleep and wakes up fine .
Keeping a close eye on her .


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

maybe if she hasn't had any movement by tomorrow just nip her to the vets just for check up, maybe just for your peace of mind than anything....


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I think also if she is later i have to go back to work on thursday i only work pt but i wanted to have gotten into a routiene so i think im getting nervous about time ill have .
Also everytime someone sees me its have you got pups yet !!!!! nooooooo .
Ill phone the vets up in the morning if nothing by about 12 to see if he can pop here to look her over .


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Shes wondering about panting like shes been on a huge walk !!! wont sit still at al scratching about is this the start ??? im glad i had my lucozade stocked .


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Shes wondering about panting like shes been on a huge walk !!! wont sit still at al scratching about is this the start ??? im glad i had my lucozade stocked .


Sounds like she is in early labour


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Sounds like it wont be long.......


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Shes wondering about panting like shes been on a huge walk !!! wont sit still at al scratching about is this the start ??? im glad i had my lucozade stocked .


sounds like she is on track, but this stage can last hours so try to rest a bit but close by. ooh I am excited now, I love puppy news  I am off work this week to so won't miss anything


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Shes trying to rest but still breating hard lay down poor thing .


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

emmisoli said:


> sounds like she is on track, but this stage can last hours so try to rest a bit but close by. ooh I am excited now, I love puppy news  I am off work this week to so won't miss anything


Yay lol i have my bed set up near hers so i can rest as mutch as needed i hope its not to long for her i wont like to see her in pain .


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

She could be like that all night

My springer was panting on and off and scratching for 3 days before she had her pups


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Shes on the home straight now hopefully!!! Bless her, could still be a while and she will go into deep sleep naps .......lucy would have a period of panting wondering round etc followed by 10-15mins of deep sleep with snoreing. The only definate sign i had things had progressed to full labour were the shivers

im excited for you.......


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Im just glad things are on there way even if it goes slow .


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

Hows things with Belle? hope your all ok and not oo tired!!


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Morning, how is everything? Hope you managed some sleep....


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

Hope all is ok as you haven't been on this morning


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hope all is well emma 

Sorry about last night on msm my computer crashed 

How is your girl 2day?


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Belle is doing fine  no i didnt get sleep shes was all over the place but hasnt shown many other signs of pups yet so been resting this morning watching a film with the kids .
Im going to take her to see the vet tomorow as today is the last inbetween day for the pups acording to the scanner from fri till today so well see how she is later .


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

On both occassions my girl gave birth, she was a lottle restless for a few days before the event, BUT it was very obvious when the time came, she wanted to pee a lot,but just going out and having little pees and I mean going out, coming back in going out coming back in going out etc, during the evening, for the first litter this started at about 8pm and went through till all of a sudden she was in her welping box and I could see ripples going down her flanks, this indicated she was starting, on her second litter which was full of complications and she was on TOTAL bedrest, during the night she started to discharge a green, gunk as soon as I saw that we rushed her to Emergency vets and she had a C section, we were actually expecting to have lost all the litter to be honest because of the complications, and the fact she was just over a week early but we ended up losing 3 pup and having 4 survive, plus the best part mum survived. 

when the time comes YOU WILL DEFINATELY KNOW lol.

mo


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

AW just read the entire thread (took a while! lol).

Just wanted to say hope everything goes well with belle! 

post some pics of mum+pups up when you can! xx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Well thanks all im sure i will know i think worrying that i didnt know a date that was 100 % and this is my first time ever to do this is making me very wary ( and the fact i have spent most of the week starig at belle to see any changes ) 
Still taking her temp and it has gone from 37.8 from this morning to 36.8 just now . belle is happy sleping on the sofa and was very happy to go for a walk earlyer today. will keep you all updated .

Sorry if i jump at everything she dose but i am staying calm at home i think i let it all out on here not to stress her .


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Temp down is good


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Will this stay down ? as belles has gone back up again to 37,5 ??


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

my bitches temp stayed down for a few hours and then went back up gradually and it was 23 1/2 hours from the low reading that she had first pup.... Oh I do hope that this will be it for you as it must be nerve wracking especially not having a day to go on.


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes i do feel stressed about not haveing a day i can call the day so i can go from that .
And im back in work soon so very stressed about that .
I wish i had asked the scanner some more questions im going to phone the vets tomorow to see what they say to the days i need to be conserned its still not happenend.


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

what day do you think she could be on I know that they can sometimes go to day 70 without trouble but I would still be doing this under the close supervision of the vets. I am thinking of you and winging some labour vibes in Belles direction.... lets just hope she catches them


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

emmisoli said:


> what day do you think she could be on I know that they can sometimes go to day 70 without trouble but I would still be doing this under the close supervision of the vets. I am thinking of you and winging some labour vibes in Belles direction.... lets just hope she catches them


I have no idea the scanner measured the pups and said between fri and mon so i dont know what day 63 is .
Im having problems with my vets when i phone for something they just dont seam bothered .
I phoned them on fri to tell them she was due as they didnt know and they just siad ok i asked them do i need to phone whe she starts in whelp ad they said no .Also asked do i need tp tell them when they are born as i want them to come look and see if they were ok and she didnt say anything just said phone after she has had them .


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

well I would take the saturday or yesterday as day 63... but that is just my opinion. So don't panic too much yet, I'm sure you would know if something isn't right! especially if you have been watching her closely the last week, you will pick up on the slightest change. Do you have a breeder near by who could give you an opinion if you are unsure of anything? 
as for the vets  very strange. do you have another one locally that you could maybe ring for advice? I know I wouldn't be happy with the response of the first vet knowing your situation...
Can you still feel any movement at all from the pups?


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes i have some good vets nearby but i do feel it is important to get to know your vets i have gotten to know them very well over my cats and thought the advice and care given was excelent BUT my dogs is a diferent matter alltogether .
They didnt know what health screening was !!! i asked when i first thought belle was pregnant if i could still get them done .
They told me to let belle just get on with it 4 days before i found out she had only 10 days to go .literally i didnt need anything no whelping gear no special box even leave he well alone how do i let them know whats wrong if im not around ? 
I carnt be to harsh in my opinion as the other vets are a nightmare i went to all about cash i found my cat at 4am so i couldnt get to a bank i dont drive and didnt have the £170 for a night vet to pick her up i dont carry this cash about on me all cash is in the bank i was mortified they let me sit there with my cat in pain all night long ( its the only 24hr vet round here ) i think ?
I mean when i phone the vets i never get to spek to a vet its always a resptonist nice lady but sometimes the mood and urgancy isnt convayed through a 3rd person is this normal or do others get to speak to a vet ?

I have no idea what tearms i should be on with my vet should we be speaking about whats going on , is he only there for emergancys ? Without sounding like an aragont B***H how do i get his full atention and support ?


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry yes i can still feel pups poor belle they are so strong 8 pups Thats 32 legs kicking her


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

ah well thats good and they will quieten down when she gets near!!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hows your girls 2day?


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

I was expecting to come on and find pups, hope alls ok x


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Any news?

Mo


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

oh I do hope that no news is good news!!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

.....So do i .....


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

I do have her email so will try to contact her via that to see if all ok...


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

emmisoli said:


> I do have her email so will try to contact her via that to see if all ok...


So do i was talking via msm the other day but she is not online have sent a message about a hour ago


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

oh dear well maybe she is just busy... I will see if I have her number in any of my messages, I can't remember if she gave it to me or not?? will let you know if I hear anything anyway


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

emmisoli said:


> oh dear well maybe she is just busy... I will see if I have her number in any of my messages, I can't remember if she gave it to me or not?? will let you know if I hear anything anyway


Please do as she has been so worryed the last few days


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry all to worry you not been online this morning as i wanted to get the house clean as im back at work soon 
Belle is the same still i can feel pups moving so thats good just got my nan round to discuss vet options as im just not happy at all .
I know belle is ok she eating , sleeping and growing nice but i want someone there to speak to if i need vet help /advice .

Im sorry to mess everyone about i did think she was going to have them but she stoped been showing these panting and restles signes for 2/3 days now her temp has still not gone under 36.8 and that was yesterday and after 3 houres it ent back up to 37.6 .


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

ah pleased to hear that all is ok.... Maybe the scan person was a bit wrong with their dates  it does sound totally normal what is happening with Belle in regards to her temp and behaviour, they can do this for days and the temp can go up and down a couple of times before the real thing.


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Shes going into another vets who will be looking at her at 6.20 so i can tell you all whats going on then .


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey, I've been following your thread, but haven't actually posted in it yet.
Glad that you're going to see another vet, hope all is well
And that you don't get too stressed out.
Good luch 
x


----------



## jenniferh (Oct 16, 2009)

Good luck with the vet! I hope he/she will be more what your looking for in a vet. Sometimes you just need the hear a professional opinion even if they are saying exactly what everyone else it, its good to kow there is someone there.

My boyfriend now asks about Belle when i go online he asks "Any puppies yet?" I thinks hes way more interested than hes letting on!


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi all just got back from the vets and im happy 
Belle was given a good looking at and she is doing well and what she is supost to be doing .
Vet says shes ready and its imminent in the next day or 2 .
Also talked about aftercare of pups and whelp with the vets been given the 24hr vets no and also told to phone as soon as she starts to have them and after .
I feel refreshed and happy knowing i have a vets suport there now 

Will need to uploads some pics of belle later .


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm so glad you have found a vet who you feel comfortable with. It sure helps knowing they are there if you need them. Good luck and I'm anxiously awaiting the birthing posts...Jill


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

Ah pleased that all went well... she sounds like she was on track, but it is always nice to hear it from a vet!! just need Belle to start now


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Glad everything is ok


----------



## BoxerD (Oct 27, 2009)

I can't wait to see pics  

I have been following, but I just registered so I can post .
Good luck


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for me being your first post boxerD  do you also have boxers? probsilly qustion haha .


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

lol.......glad all went ok. Bet you more relaxed now and Belle will pick that up and start chillin herself .........she'll be all relaxed and pop out the pups fingers crossed ......can wish cant i lol xx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes i wish .
I have to go into work tomorow for a few houres im getting woried about this i have 2 people who are going to stay here with belle but they dont know what to do with pups if they come 
They can call me at work if they come when im out but as one is my nana she wont be able to use this and i have no way of leaving work as im in for a very good reason ( boss is trying to keep the place from closing and keep our jobs )
anyone on here about between 12 and 5 thay could advis on the phon if needs be !!!!


----------



## BoxerD (Oct 27, 2009)

yes belleboris I do have s boxer  not a silly question, I would want to be sure before I assumed as well. My boxer is at the moment going nuts over a ball on the back deck, very noisy ,lol
i have be following your thread avidly as I have a boxer due in Dec. So I am learning right along with you.  The more knowledge the better 

good to me ya'll


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

My Babies are nearing 12 weeks and starting to leave home so will need some new babies to follow

Hope everything goes well at work for you, im sure Belle will be fine with the sitter...............im sure she will follow tradition and have night time babies so you wont miss anything lol

Welcome BoxerD


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Lol im glad others can learn from my thread what ive kind of learnt is thee is no sutch thing as a silly quetion 
I have always been shy to come online and just tell it like it is but belle is my baby and i want whats best for her as i said on page 1 this was not a plan i had for her so also sorting out her not having pups again today was good  

I hope some SILLY thing i ask on here will help someone .


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

wooliewoo said:


> My Babies are nearing 12 weeks and starting to leave home so will need some new babies to follow
> 
> Hope everything goes well at work for you, im sure Belle will be fine with the sitter...............im sure she will follow tradition and have night time babies so you wont miss anything lol
> 
> Welcome BoxerD


Hi nooooooo i bet your are so sad hmy: there leaving i dont even want to think of this yet .
I do have people wanting the pups but i havent thought of having to hand them over yet :blush2:

Ill share extra pics of mine with you to keep you boxer puped up


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

I think you already have my number but I don't mind if there is advice needed to be given... I'm sure she would wait for you to come home anyway


----------



## BoxerD (Oct 27, 2009)

wooliewoo said:


> My Babies are nearing 12 weeks and starting to leave home so will need some new babies to follow
> 
> Hope everything goes well at work for you, im sure Belle will be fine with the sitter...............im sure she will follow tradition and have night time babies so you wont miss anything lol
> 
> Welcome BoxerD


Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Morning, hope all is well with you and Belle...........good luck at work today xx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hows your girl 2day ?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hope all is well with Belle and she waits for you to get home from work...Then we want puppies Please...Jill


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

All is well at work we will all be keeping out jobs 
Belle didnt do anything when i was out her temp is normal shes not eating as mutch as usual but eating so this is good .
I want to know when shell pop  i have the new puppys ownwes woried about her not having them on time and everyone else contsantley asking me whats going on the other half phoning every few houres to ask .
im going to have a super long bath tonight ( no doubt belle will be next to me on my towel !) then watch a film and relax


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

belleboris said:


> All is well at work we will all be keeping out jobs
> Belle didnt do anything when i was out her temp is normal shes not eating as mutch as usual but eating so this is good .
> I want to know when shell pop  i have the new puppys ownwes woried about her not having them on time and everyone else contsantley asking me whats going on the other half phoning every few houres to ask .
> im going to have a super long bath tonight ( no doubt belle will be next to me on my towel !) then watch a film and relax


awww, god knows you deserve it girl! You are a credit to dog owners and obviously care so much about your animals. Best of luck to you Belle, and of course Boris.


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Bath running had a coffie and going to get the kids upstairs to watch a film .

Belle is very restless been to sleep in about 7 places from when i got home , her larger than normal bits have err changed  they look to have fallen a bit and looks to be more pink . she also didnt eat mutch again .


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

They sound like positive changes...Jill


----------



## BoxerD (Oct 27, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Bath running had a coffie and going to get the kids upstairs to watch a film .
> 
> Belle is very restless been to sleep in about 7 places from when i got home , her larger than normal bits have err changed  they look to have fallen a bit and looks to be more pink . she also didnt eat mutch again .


Sounds good, I hope its soon for you, good luck!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Could tonight be the night?


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Lol prob not its starting to feel like one of them things that isnt going to happen at all lmao


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Oh bless ya, remember it well........a week on the sofa before anything happens watching all the time and jumping up every time Bitch turns or moves , outside with a tourch at some stupid oclock watching her have a wee

It will happen when they are ready hun, you just got to try and rest as much as poss...........
Looking forward to reading of the safe arrivals, in the morning!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you all xxx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

wooliewoo said:


> Oh bless ya, remember it well........a week on the sofa before anything happens watching all the time and jumping up every time Bitch turns or moves , outside with a tourch at some stupid oclock watching her have a wee
> 
> It will happen when they are ready hun, you just got to try and rest as much as poss...........
> Looking forward to reading of the safe arrivals, in the morning!!!!!!!!!!!


YES YES that is me lmao i do feel mad what the people round me think 4am shes out there againg looking at her dogs flower hmmmmmmmmmmm lol its good i dont give a fcuk:001_tt2:

Well i may be getting my hopes up but her temp as if 00:44 was 36.6 
But with belle things change ill be so scared of doing it again incase it shoots back up .

Lol ill look even madder a tourch looking at her flower after i stick i blue stick up her other lady parts haha well have a ceromonial crushing of the thermomiter for her after lol


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

belleboris said:


> YES YES that is me lmao i do feel mad what the people round me think 4am shes out there againg looking at her dogs flower hmmmmmmmmmmm lol its good i dont give a fcuk:001_tt2:
> 
> Well i may be getting my hopes up but her temp as if 00:44 was 36.6
> But with belle things change ill be so scared of doing it again incase it shoots back up .
> ...


Hopefuilly she finally wants to start  Go on Belle!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hows your girl doing now?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Come on Belle over 30 pages and still no pups.


Your'e lucky we went through this with Freyja only to discover she had reabsorbed the pups. We knew we wouldn't be able to see anything untill the last minute as she carries them under her ribs but to go through all the signs of having the pups and then end up with none was horrible.


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Heres a pic of my pups ......will be 12 weeks tomorrow and starting to leave home. We are keeping Charli the red girl

View attachment gang.bmp


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Wooliewoo your pups are gorgeous!!

I've been spying on Belle's progress for days now but not posted, but I can't help it now! I'm on here every 2 hours checking for an update, fingers x'd Mum and babies arrive safe and sound, and SOON so the waiting is over for you x


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok all yet again it was false lol her temp was back up to 37.4 by 4 am 
temp is still up this morning so its a sit back and wait again im sorry .


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

wooliewoo said:


> Heres a pic of my pups ......will be 12 weeks tomorrow and starting to leave home. We are keeping Charli the red girl
> 
> View attachment 32999


Awwwww they are so cute i think beles will be like this i want them all lol i bet there a handfull now for you but ssooooo sweet .


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Tell belle she's slow! lol!

no i'm kidding.

It'll happen soon.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

This waiting is so hard. Guess we know how Dads to be feel....Jill


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Lol i think ill give up with the temp thing its mad went down slowley over today from 37.6 down to 36.2 but then within 30 min shot back up to 37.5 again .
Shes acting like normal even stoped sleeping all the time happy to folow me about only thing shes doing is licking her feet obsesivley this has been going on for a week now .


----------



## jenniferh (Oct 16, 2009)

you poor thing this must be driving you mad! I suppose Belles in the same boat tho. 

I had dream last night that my girl Cassie had puppies 5 lovely brindle squeaky puppies. So i was hoping Belle would go today/tonight and i could claim psycic powers!

I hope theres not long left! Shes 3 days over when she should have gone now isnt she?


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes 3 days over 
I do hope it wont be to long now i have all the maby puppy owners mailing me eatch day for updates and there is nothing i can say appart from shes doing good but no pups .
I do feel down i so with i knew when the tie was ! i mean the first atempt to see if she was pregnant failed vets didnt know .
second was a scan and this date is now 3 days over 
took her to the vets with no hint of when she was good but it still left me with no clue just soon !! 
I dont know if the scan was corect as how long is too long to leave it i can feel pups still so im happy .

Im so tyred now all this time on the sofa i dont mind but she gets on the sofa with me on and off all night lol


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

They are just so cozy and warm in there they are hanging on as long as poss lol. It must be so frustrating not knowing 100% when they are/were due. If you still worried i would take her back to vets as its been a few days since she said soon???

Cheer up hun be worth it in the end........(she says while theres a mass punch up going on between the pups and sooooo much noise...........and a bit of a wiff so better go look and clean............ AGAIN!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

I've just read your thread from start to finish - Phew, what a time you've had. I know exactly how you feel as my whippet had pups in January and I went through a very similar thing. My little girl gave birth without a single wimper, I was so proud of her. I look forward to reading the announcement of the first baby's arrival. Fingers crossed you don't have too much longer to wait xx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

When Tegan had her first litter we took her to the vets a week before she was due. He gave her an internal and told us she was begginging to dilate then ready for the birth. I think we took her on a friday afternoon he told her she had to hang on to them over the weekend as he was on his stag weekend and not around. He thought she would have them maybe sunday or monday she actually went on the the wednesday night before she had them.

Her second litter she went 6 days over her due date. They are just to comfy in there and don't want to come out


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Morning,

How is Belle today? 

I don't usually post on the expectant posts, just a congrats when the pups have arrived and mum and pups are snuggled but.......

Goodness Belle certainly has me hooked on this thread! Every morning when I turn my comp on I think "wonder if we have pups yet" and that is before I have logged on!

She certainly has me hooked and on tenter hooks here so goodness knows how you feel. You must be exhausted bless you!!.

Those babies must be very content in there! But patience is a virtue and they will show their faces into the big wide world when they are ready.

Just to let you know I am thinking of you and Belle and sending big hugs, O and also some "cummon Belle" vibes.

xx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hows your girl 2day ?


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

How's Belle doing? And well done, keep up with it and your doing fab!


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks all 
If i could show you what shes doing now you would feel sorry for her she is looking at me in some mad way been doing it all morning so cute but its making me feel sorry for her too lol .
her temp is as it has been up to 37.9 and its slwley droping its at 37.2 .
Shes so good  not eaten much this morning just a bit ill have to buy her a chicken later .

And on the waiting goes .............


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

4 days over due 

Come on bella


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

What would you all do if you was me ?
Wait and see ?
as if she still hasnt had them over the weekend shell be 7 days over  and if i go by the dates given by the scanner could be up to 7 days late now


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

belleboris said:


> What would you all do if you was me ?
> Wait and see ?
> as if she still hasnt had them over the weekend shell be 7 days over  and if i go by the dates given by the scanner could be up to 7 days late now


Personally Hun maybe i would get her checked by a vet before the weekend.

Are the pups still active? Any discharge from Belle?

Many bitches do go over and if she was mine I wouldn't want my Vet to just intervene because it was convenient during surgery times rather than out of hours.

If you can trust your vet I think maybe a quick check would be a good idea.

Maybe someone with a bit more "whelping" experience will be along soon and either agree or advise something else.

Thoughts are with you and Belle


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

She did go to see the vets this tuesday just gone but the vet said i wouldnt need to phone as she will have had hem soon


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

belleboris said:


> She did go to see the vets this tuesday just gone but the vet said i wouldnt need to phone as she will have had hem soon


O sorry I didn't realise. Goodness this must be so stressful for you.

But if she has been checked...I take it the vet did check her all over?

and she is content with no yukky green discharge, then those pups will come when they are ready.

If she were mine I do think that maybe I would I would again get her checked wether it be later today or tomorrow.

Whats her temp like at the moment? Pups moving?


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Her yemp is at 37.1 now and shes doing ok .
I spoke tp the scanner who said wait as the pup he measured may have been the bigest pup and so a few days added shes eating well and loks happy atm so will wait and see

And pups are also moving


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

if the pups are moving i guess everything is ok but if they're not here by the weekend i would take belle to the vet if i were you - or at least that is what i would do - this coming from a person thats never bred a dog lol! But its still my opinion


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Ill be taking her to the vets on monday as i want her to be looked at .
I have spoken to the vets and they are happy if the pups are moving .


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

I think they are going to be spooky "halloween" pups.

She is waiting for that stroke at midnight

x


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Lol i dont mind waiting ages yet as long as i know shes ok and the pups are all ok .
do you all think cary on with he temp thing ?
Its going all over the place but never staying the same ?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Haha I meant "the stroke OF midnight" not at midnight!! ...but bet she wont mind one of those too haha..

If she doesn't mind her temp being done I would continue to record it.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

For a peace of mind i would get her scanned 2morrow


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh halloween puppies....good luck it won't be much longer


----------



## Jo1404 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hope your ok, as you don't have a mating date if think a second scan would be a good idea. Poor you I bet you've had very little sleep over the last week or two.


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes nearley 2 weeks of no sleep but i guess ill need to get usto it .
The man who scaned belle said dont get it done again or get her x rayed ??? i dont need it 
But Im still debating taking her tomorow im going to see what shes like and if the pups are moving good as shes started eating like mad .


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I would just for peace of mind


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Yes i would too just incase..........you could have big pups and due to the size the scan showed her dates more forward than what they really are


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Yes nearley 2 weeks of no sleep but i guess ill need to get usto it .
> The man who scaned belle said dont get it done again or get her x rayed ??? i dont need it
> But Im still debating taking her tomorow im going to see what shes like and if the pups are moving good as shes started eating like mad .


How much is she eating ?
Most bitches wont eat alot near they due date if any


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

For the last week she has picked at her food eaten ok but today shes wanting to eat anything she can ( appart from dryed food wihout tuna she has never eaten dry on its own ) 
Shes also had treats and sat and looked at my food wnting it also .
ill phone around to see if i can get a scan tomorow .


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Does your vet not scan?? Ours scan but cannot give definate numbers. 
Lucy was eating like Belle during her last week, it was like she was being starved.......sniffing the floor for the last crumb!!!!! She was in fact being fed every few hours


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Well this morning she is sulking again lol i think she likes it gets her loads of attention :001_tt2:
Her temp is down to 36.3 but as we have been here 2 times before .....
She likes food and needs to make sure none is left ( this is a reaief one less thing to clean people with boxers know what i mean )


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Well this morning she is sulking again lol i think she likes it gets her loads of attention :001_tt2:
> Her temp is down to 36.3 but as we have been here 2 times before .....
> She likes food and needs to make sure none is left ( this is a reaief one less thing to clean people with boxers know what i mean )


I bet she does. Does she not know we are all here waiting with baited breathe!!

So Hun what did you decide? Are you going to try a scan today?


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

Ooooh maybe you will have Halloween puppies lol.

Really hope they come soon must be really hard for you all with all this waiting.


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I just dont know what to do :blushing: the guy who scaned felt no need to scan again ( even said dont get her scaned again or x rayed ) shell be fine just may have measured a large pup .
I can still feel pups moving im in a huge dilema my vets round here dont scan so its down to asking this scanner to come back when hes said dont need it


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

But, surely the scanning of the largest pup would not make 7 days over? That would have been a real large puppy and then there is the worry of her delivering it.

So going by the scanner, this makes her 70 days today?? Have I got this right?

If so I would most definatly either get her scanned or seen by the vets.

Although 70 days is not unknown it has now got to the stage where something may not be quite right.

Thinking of you


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

the gestation of dog can vary from the average 63-67 days. if belle was mated very early in oestrus, then her gestation could be up to 72 days. It goes the other way too, if she was mated late, it could only be 57 days.

I'd personally say get the vets at some point before monday/tuesday as that'll be the max she could possibly be. Just have her checked up and make sure everything is right.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

champagneannie said:


> the gestation of dog can vary from the average 63-67 days. if belle was mated very early in oestrus, then her gestation could be up to 72 days. It goes the other way too, if she was mated late, it could only be 57 days.
> 
> I'd personally say get the vets at some point before monday/tuesday as that'll be the max she could possibly be. Just have her checked up and make sure everything is right.


I don't think there are dates of mating, just scan expectant dates.

I'm sure I will be corrected if I am wrong here.

x


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

deb53 said:


> But, surely the scanning of the largest pup would not make 7 days over? That would have been a real large puppy and then there is the worry of her delivering it.
> 
> So going by the scanner, this makes her 70 days today?? Have I got this right?
> 
> ...


Yer the scanner said between fri and monday so 70 / 68 acording to that pup .
Im gong to phone the vets or the number they have given me .

Her temp is now at 36.9 2 houres later


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

hope puppies come soon, the waiting game must be horrid!
Is she panting yet?
That was maisie's 1st sign, panting for nearly 24hours, then contracting for 4 hours, then puppies!!!!

xxxxxx come on Belle xxxxxxx

Get as much rest as you can now hun, YOU WILL NEED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!

GOOD LUCK XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If her temperature is staying down it could be that she's about to start anytime.
I think you will be gettinh haloween pups


I think the thing with Belle is that the date the mating took place is not known. The scanner can only tell by the size of the pups when they will be due. 

When Freyja should have had pups we took her to the vets when she would have been 7 days overdue. As my vet said at the time what happened with pregnant bitches before scanning became available. He said it was just a case of wait and see if the bitch was not showing any signs of stress or pushing and nothing happening then they would have just been allowed to get on with it.


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

deb53 said:


> I don't think there are dates of mating, just scan expectant dates.
> 
> I'm sure I will be corrected if I am wrong here.
> 
> x


Yes i have to go off scan dates as i didnt see the act


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Freyja said:


> If her temperature is staying down it could be that she's about to start anytime.
> I think you will be gettinh haloween pups
> 
> I think the thing with Belle is that the date the mating took place is not known. The scanner can only tell by the size of the pups when they will be due.
> ...


Yes that is so true.

Goodness there is such a fine line isn't there between letting her go naturally and the time when intervention is maybe needed.

As the OP has said (sorry do not no your name) Belle seems to be content and the pups are moving.

Such a worrying time and awful decisions...Do you wait another 24 hrs etc


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

She is On the sofa with me at the moment and dosnt want to get off she is breating heavey but not panting she also had a look at her behind a few times but still lookes relaxed


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If she's looking at her back end she could be starting If she wont get of the sofa I would try to get a load of paper and towels under her just in case she starts suddenly.

Rosie had her first litter she was 6 days early we weren't expecting them so early. She was still living wth the other dogs sleeping in fact with the sire of her pups. She came into the living room to have her super ready to go to bed. She suddenly went as if stooping for a wee I took her outside were it became obvious she didn't want to wee. I rushed indoors covered the floor with paper and towels and rushed to my mums to pinch her dogs big bed.. Rosie's box was still at the shop we weren't expecting the pups and the vet had said 2 days earlier she would go full term. I got home in time to disinfect the basket fill it with paper just in time for the first pup to be born.

Although one of the signs that the birth is iniment is the bitch going of her food not all bitches as with Rosie go of food. Her mother Tegan went of her food 2 weeks before her pups were born.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I think chances are she will have them this evening or tomorrow, if her temp has dropped and staying down, if she is panting(my girl wasnt panting heavy untill she started to have contractions) and the fact she is looking down at herself regularly may be indications, if she starts wating to wee a lot or keep wanting to go to toilet and only passing little wees that to me is a clear indication. good luck, although I dont keep posting I do keep reading lol. edited to add our willow did not go off her food near the end, she did have a short period during her pregnancy that she went off, but she soon started to eat again, thinking back she also tried to be sick near the time too.

Mo


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Methinks puppies are coming! I hope so! Fingers crossed!


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Lucy didnt start panting till a few hours before but she was heavy breathing and at points flareing her lips. The back end sign is good they feel pressure and keep looking. The bit between bum & lady bits goes really saggy then hard when a pups ready to make its appearance!!!!

You watch after all this waiting, nice room etc ready for her she will pop um out on settee!!!!!


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Well all shes just got of the sofa went into her room thats shes been avoiding and started to rip paper up ( and is still doing it now lol ) stopes sits down and pants again so hopefully pups whoooooo .


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

wooliewoo said:


> Lucy didnt start panting till a few hours before but she was heavy breathing and at points flareing her lips. The back end sign is good they feel pressure and keep looking. The bit between bum & lady bits goes really saggy then hard when a pups ready to make its appearance!!!!
> 
> You watch after all this waiting, nice room etc ready for her she will pop um out on settee!!!!!


Lol wel i have her box in one room , a double blanket and some other small onse in the front room , both sofas have covers on them just incase ,the hall has blankets and each room she can get in has a bed i know this is exsesive but i didnt know where she would go they allready have 3 beds so a few more didnt matter .


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

sounds promising, get a cup of tea and everything prepared.

Mo


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Well all shes just got of the sofa went into her room thats shes been avoiding and started to rip paper up ( and is still doing it now lol ) stopes sits down and pants again so hopefully pups whoooooo .


That sounds so promising.

Good luck Hun..

Shouldn't be too long now and things wil speed up

x


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Shes making all the right signs, this stage can go on for a while but at this point theres no return!!! Watch for the shivers as thats when its close!!!

Good luck Belle & Emma xxxx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

moboyd said:


> sounds promising, get a cup of tea and everything prepared.
> 
> Mo


Yer im just doing that now this bit can last like 24hr carnt it ?


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

How exciting, those babies are soooooo close! Good luck xxxx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Bits of water like stuff are driping from where her pups will come from but not like a water breaking ( not like i remember mine lol ) is this normal ???


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

OK it is starting, as I said Our willow kept wanting to wee but she only dribbled a bit, sound like things are on the move, how kind of her to do it during the day when everything is on hand lol, good girl.

Mo


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Bits of water like stuff are driping from where her pups will come from but not like a water breaking ( not like i remember mine lol ) is this normal ???


it dosnt usually gush out like it does on us poor women lol


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Lol sorry hehe i had no idea i just remember having my amber  WATER lol !!!! 
Shes having a snooze after digging in her bed  im so glad shes in there and of her own choice .


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Freyja said:


> If her temperature is staying down it could be that she's about to start anytime.
> I think you will be gettinh haloween pups
> 
> I think the thing with Belle is that the date the mating took place is not known. The scanner can only tell by the size of the pups when they will be due.
> ...


We had a bitch that came in to vets on fri afternoon she was preggers with 3 pups and even thou mum was fine and pups were moving the owner just had a gut feeling that something must be wrong (she was 6 days over due) So she had a c section and 1 was dead and she had a boy and a girl 
If she would have left it any longer god knows what could have happened the dead pup was quite bad and mum has had to be put on tablets because of the infection the pup gave her She was also spayed 
Her and her 2 pups are doing really well and went home last night


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Bits of water like stuff are driping from where her pups will come from but not like a water breaking ( not like i remember mine lol ) is this normal ???


She is on her way Woo Hoo.

Little ripples down her sides hopefully soon

xx


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Puppy Power


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Sounds like something might be happening 

Plz keep us updated

My girls had a stringy discharge before they waters broken


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Shes diging in between naps in her box at the moment .


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

hope you got a webcam at the ready


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Woo hoo she is having puppys today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I hope so at the moment there is lots of riping up of paper walking about restless and a few quick naps inbetween so i do hope today but i think this part can take a while finers crossed for a speedy one .


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Sounds like they are on their way. Yipee...Jill


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Lucy only started ripping paper the day she delivered, she did make a nest out of paper before but not ripping/shredding.
My 15 year old daughter has started nameing your pups........

Scooby
Casper
Merlin


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Any more news


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

nat1979 said:


> Any more news


Emma told me she had to nip to work so maybe she's there hence why no update yet


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

wooliewoo said:


> Emma told me she had to nip to work so maybe she's there hence why no update yet


Oh Right

We will have to wait and see


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hope everything is ok


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

She's not online so either she hasn't got back from work yet or things have started happening and she hasn't had chance to log on yet.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Freyja said:


> She's not online so either she hasn't got back from work yet or things have started happening and she hasn't had chance to log on yet.


She must be as not on msm and not answering text

Hope everything is ok


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

I do hope all is ok and she has an easy whelp bless her. Its bad enough when you have everything planned and a whelping assistant/ seen a whelp before but to be thrown in at the deep end must be so stressfull


We are here for you Belle & Emma x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes...Hope all is ok.

Been a while now


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

ohhh I haven't been on for a couple of days and was hoping that these pups would be here by now.... poor you Emma, you must be a nervous wreck. I hope that you are ok and Belle too. I am off out for the evening so I hope to have seen some movement by the morning  come on Belle, the anticipation is getting too much now!!!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I am getting really worred 

Emma is not on here nor msm nor answering text messages 

I really do hope everything is ok


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> I am getting really worred
> 
> Emma is not on here nor msm nor answering text messages
> 
> I really do hope everything is ok


mmmmm... yes worrying.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Tryed ringing and no answer


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Still no news???? She told me earlier she had to go to work for 4 hours and hubby would be Belle sitting??? Dont know what time she went to work though>>>>>. I hope all is ok and im sure she will be here soon


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hoping everything is okay....Jill


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes all is ok 
Sorry i had to feed the kids when i got back eat something myself and clean up a bit i didnt hear my phone just found the text now !!!!:blushing:
Belle is still panting like mad looking at her back end then she has a sleep wakes up and starts again .
I think i will be having a late one as she has started but no pushing yet .
her temp is still down from this morning and at 36.2
Im here for the night now


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Good luck to you both.
Your gonna do great.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Yes all is ok
> Sorry i had to feed the kids when i got back eat something myself and clean up a bit i didnt hear my phone just found the text now !!!!:blushing:
> Belle is still panting like mad looking at her back end then she has a sleep wakes up and starts again .
> I think i will be having a late one as she has started but no pushing yet .
> ...


So glad everything is ok..

xx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

So glad everything is ok was getting really worried


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry all ill be here all night i think up and prob on my own later lol the oh has gone out for the night 
wonder how long it will be from now ?? exciting


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Any shivers yet?


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Not that i can see shes just anting very heavey .
will they just look like a little shake ? 
wonder if they will be here before morning


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow puppies on halloween  u'll have to give em all spooky temporary names  Good luck


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Not that i can see shes just anting very heavey .
> will they just look like a little shake ?
> wonder if they will be here before morning


like ripples down the flanks


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

wow it has just taken me about an hour to read this whole thread and I was on the edge of my seat thinking oh she must have the pups on the next page. I am now excited for you hehe. 

Good Luck - baby wishes heading your way


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

belleboris said:


> Not that i can see shes just anting very heavey .
> will they just look like a little shake ?
> wonder if they will be here before morning


You will know when she shivers, you see it more with short hair dogs...
you can feel it, you will know....
plus with some bitches there eyes look like glass.....

You will be fine, so will she......

I will stop on with you....

delivered loads of pups....
everyone dif...mind...but loads of us will help...right girls..


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Its going to be a long night but hopefully pups will be here by morning


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Right......(well till about 12.30am and if she hasnt started pushing i'll grab a few zzzzz then come back on) Bet my pups wont settle tonight anyway. The big boy left home today and he was everyones hot water bottle so they dont seem to be sleeping longer than 2 hours

You will know when she shivers......lucy had a far away look in her eye and little ripples you could see and feel............Try not to panic, we here to guide you if you need it and vet is only a phone call away xx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

shes having a nap again no shivers ill take her for a wee in a mo


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

How exciting and I have to go to a Halloween party! Darn now I want to stay home....Jill


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Can we have any pictures of her 
If it easy for you to do


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

belleboris said:


> shes having a nap again no shivers ill take her for a wee in a mo


Dont forget ya torch:001_tt2:
Lucy would have power naps...........she would go into a deep sleep for about 10-15 mins then move about, dig then back to a nap. Did you get her some glucose in the end???


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

wooliewoo said:


> Right......(well till about 12.30am and if she hasnt started pushing i'll grab a few zzzzz then come back on) Bet my pups wont settle tonight anyway. The big boy left home today and he was everyones hot water bottle so they dont seem to be sleeping longer than 2 hours
> 
> You will know when she shivers......lucy had a far away look in her eye and little ripples you could see and feel............Try not to panic, we here to guide you if you need it and vet is only a phone call away xx


thats will be good to know people are here not sure how long this will take


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I would love to stay up but i have work in the morning


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

I will be here for a while... but have taken the drugs for my back and once it kicks in i will fall asleep!!

So cummon Belle!!


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

its no problem i think this will be a long one as things are going slow shes having lots of naps , still panting when up and deep breating when sleeping .


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

She is sticking by what boxers do


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

nat1979 said:


> She is sticking by what boxers do


Lol........its a test of stamina thats for sure....... i dragged my mum along when my girl started that was the thurs tea time.........she left on the sat morning after last pup...................its the only time you get to keep a Boxer quiet lol


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

I love her to bits i think anyone wanting to breed should see there girl like this before they do as i feel sorry for her she is looking at me with sorry eyes i carnt want to get her done after .


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Be prepared as she may make noises when pups come out......some do some dont. Luckily neither of my girls did but ive helped delivery papillons and poodles and some of the mums did squeal with the first pup...............im only saying so you dont panic, calming words to her will help her, if you panic she will panic..........................and please dont be panic'd by what i said its just so you know in case

Lots of panic's in there but you know what i mean lol


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello there

Im totally new to the forum and have just read your amazeing thread and feel exhausted with you, what a journey you and your girl are having. Its really iminent now so Good Luck to you both, youv put so much love and energy in to her Im sure its going to be fine.

Iv really enjoyed reading your story and will keep an eye out for the puppies and look forward to reading about thier progress.

All the photos on the thread are lovely of all the dogs 

Speak soon
mitch


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi and thanks i wasnt sure if she would make noise or not its great to know this can be normal .
She has jst sat up looked t her behind and something has come out like mucas i think she just spent 5 min lickng my sofa 
I carnt get her to go to her box she wants to be with me so shell start here i think and ill have to tr move her just before .


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Oh exciting stuff, i did get in box with my girl so if you really want her in there now you may have to go and she'll follow. If not you may find she gets in there herself just before pushing..........Good luck xx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Her waters have just gone i think she had a small like a tap on very slow and now just drips ? not sure if this is waters going on boxers ?
And she licking the area its o the blanket like mad ???


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

No pushing though


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh my goodness exciteing

I also got in the whelp box when my Molly was having her first litter and I sat with her for a while and that was it for her she kept popping in and out and then finally had her 7 pups in there and thats where she stayed with them till they went to thier new homes 

Oh good luck, plenty of coffee and chocolate thats whats needed: for you that is


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Looking good, theres some water which is like the plug but each pup is in its own sack so when waters break wont be loads of water like ours breaking


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Im going to go make a brew before anything major starts to happen .
Shes trying to clean her behind at the moment . and licking up whats just came out .


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Puppies yaaay yahoo, yipee good luck keep us posted if you can...Jill


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Bless her shes trying to get confy to have another nap


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

belleboris said:


> Bless her shes trying to get confy to have another nap


Ah bless, she needs to get as much as poss as she may not get much inbetween pups.

I may go off in a min but will be back online in a few hours, hope all go's well, thinking of you both xxx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Ill send you me number if you want to text me when you ge back  im going to get in her bad and wtch a film with her i think it will make her happyer .


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Please note belleboris has started a new thread....Jill


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

the link to which is here

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/69282-bells-pups-here.html

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Oooops sorry all i wanted to share and did it in a rush incase i needed help  thanks to you both for letting people know and the link


----------

